# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Oniman's Dream Journal

## oniman7

This is my dream journal. As of now, I can only occasionally, and randomly, have a lucid dream. I also have a very hard time remembering dreams, so I am hoping this will help.
----------------------------------------------------------------
Dream Signs so far ( that I have found, please comment if you find another or if you think mine are false )
1. Dead/Dying family members or pets
2.School/teachers 
3. Video games/ zombies ( I group the two together because they usually are interlocked in my dreams )
4. Cats ( my cat in particular, and my grandparent's dead cat ).

Also, feel free to comment ( please don't spam )
----------------------------------------------------------------
First off, my list of things to accomplish in lucid dreams

be an escapee from some kind of prison/lab ( escape Gordon Freeman style )

Explore the ocean ( in real life, I have a fear of water, especially being thrown in. I am fine swimming in a pool, but the waves in the ocean scare me ) I might as well add this to the monthly task of finding Atlantis.

Fly in a low altitude aircraft race

Turn my dream into black and white

See colors I have never seen before ( We'll see how far I get with that )

Visit the restaurant at the end of the universe

Find my dream guide

I may add more as time goes on.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Lucid dreams since joining on November 15,2008:
DILD:13
DEILD:5
Lucid FA's: 2

----------


## oniman7

Date unkown, approximately 3 years ago
horror ( freaked me out )
lucid: no
I was in the back of my school bus, and I noticed the background was covered with this thick green/grey fog. I looked out the back window and saw my friend waving at me. Out of nowhere, A person looking creature runs at him. Its mouth stretches to huge proportions ( I know it sounds silly, but it was scary at the time ). It ate him, and I ran to the front of the bus to tell the driver to leave. I realized he wasn't there, and it was just me and my two other friends. One of them took control of the bus and drove off.
(time gap here)
We are still driving, and everything is normal. We are driving by a hill on a sunny day. There are small houses leading down the hill to a river ( probably influenced by the area I lived in ). Around one of the houses, we saw people playing basketball and tennis. We walked up to them (possibly relieved to find people, possibly just blindly accepting things as people often do in dreams ). They asked us to join and we did. As I turned around to pass the basketball to one of the girls, I realized her mouth was stretching out again. I told one of my friends to get to the bus, and we both ran. At this point it was just me and him, no clue where my other friend was. The bus wouldn't start, so we ran to a nearby SUV and were somehow able to drive away. We drove to my school. We walked through the school out to the back. Our school had small movable classrooms outside, nicknamed portables. We were walking along when we heard footsteps. There were two more of the "wraiths" behind us. It was the same girl I was going to pass the basketball to and her friend. They seemed to be the boss/mastermind of the group. Then one of the other people I knew walked up, completely ignorant as to what was going on. I suppose I should explain what the head wraiths looked like. They were both girls, one blond, and one with black skin and dark hair. They looked like normal people. The one kid, Owen, walked right past them and talked to us. They attacked him, giving us time to run. We ran to the SUV and took off running.
(another time gap here)
It was now night, and we arrived at a log-cabinish house in the woods. Apparently we knew the people there. ( it starts to get weird here ). The adults were downstairs partying, and we had to go upstairs to their kids rooms... The kids' rooms were plain, with very few books or toys. ( they were younger kids, so this was wierd ). I closed the door and locked it. I heard screaming and banging outside the door. There was a bright red flash, and I couldn't see anything. Then I woke up.

EDIT: I just remembered something very important that was the whole reason this dream scared me so badly. I remember seeing a vault door, and there were two dates inscribed on it. The door would open twice, once on each date, and everything inside of it will be unleashed. This was one of the few dreams that I've thought of on some biblical proportion. The essence of tis absolutely terrified me, and still does if I get lost thinking about it. Now, because i know the human mind too well ad know that the dates will be influenced, I'm not going to put too much faith in them. However, I think one was supposed to be May 8th of this year, and the other June 12th of next year.

----------


## oniman7

11/14/08
Very short dream, not much point
lucid: semi ( knew it was a dream )
I was in some kind of building I had never seen before. There were yellow walls. There were girls I knew standing/sitting around. There was some kind of religious/doctor type man asking them questions. I figure out they were having some kind of family/home problems. Also, Carmen was there from George Lopez...

Rythlion and I ( close friends in real life ) are running a friendly contest to see who has the weirdest dreams. I start out here, and he starts out on 11/28/08. I have to say he wins this time.

----------


## oniman7

11/16/08 
waking time:  7:57
lucid: no ( it did seem as though my logic center was working much better than in a regular dream, with a few exceptions)
possibly a reflection upon the past?

I will admit I was a little bit lazy about this one and did not write it down right away. ( it is 9:12 right now)
It starts out with me in my grandparents house. I am petting their cat, Reese who is about 18 years old and blind. Their other cat, Hershey passed away last August ( in real life ). I had always loved Hershey. When I was little, she would lay at the foot of my bed all night long. Anyways, there was a powerpoint slideshow ( maybe my brain was trying to make reason of what's about to come, how ironic it decided to do it this way ). I saw that, for some reason, it said they had 2 3/4 cats. I somehow took this to mean that they had 2 cats in the past, one cat was considered a half, and one was considered a fourth. I was correct. As I turned away from the projector, I saw Hershey come around the corner. After a short reunion, my grandmother explained that she was considered a fourth of a cat because she could not properly live on her own. She would have to have plastic surgery on her skull once a month to keep it from collapsing. I also recall it would cost them $1200 every month ( and they are not rich ). 
(some sort of time gap here )
After this it gets really fuzzy. I remember bringing my dog over to my grandparents house and worrying it would hurt her skull (her way of getting animals to play with her is bringing up her paw and sweeping it down on you. not as violent as it sounds, but I was still scared ). After this I don't really remember anything.

As compared to Rythlion's 11/29/08, I think this is the weirder of the two.

----------


## oniman7

As a side note, since I read that you should develop dream recall, I have remembered one dream every night. This started 11/14/08, so it is short term. I am hoping this will continue, as it is a good sign. And remembering one dream a night is better than none at all ( still not as good as a lucid )

----------


## oniman7

Last night's dream
Waking time:  6:00
lucid: I didn't question once in my mind if it was a dream or not
I see absolutely no point to it.

I will start out from what I remember to be the best chronological order ( I have no clue how it fits together though ).

I am in some kind of hotel. I see a shotgun on the bed, load it and cock it. I look outside. I don't remember what was out there, but it seemed to be some kind of posessed wind-up toy or a little imp, something like that.
(huge time gap here )
I am now in a sunny park, with plenty of people. I am pulling up in the back seat of a car. It is a mother and two teenage daughters ( one of them apparently old enough to drive ) for now the mom is driving. She gets out to do something, and the teenage daughter gets behind the wheel. She puts it in reverse and the car starts backing up. We go over a curb, still backing up, and hit two kids. They both get up, and are fine, but the mother starts yelling at us. At this point, I "restart" the dream. This makes the dream feel kind of like a video game. I am back at the hotel and I pick up the shotgun ( this time already loaded ) although I don't remember what happens after that, this scene repeats several times. Also, I don't feel like myself ( I feel like a hitman/secret agent. You know, the kind with the grey trenchcoat, wide rimmed hat and sunglasses. ) When I was in the car, I knew it was me.

This dream has been decided to be weirder than Rythlion's 12/01/08. For those of you who wonder why we skip around a lot, we do it on a dream basis. ( I.E. My first recorded dream against his first recorded dream. We only count stuff done this year. Well, last year now.... )

----------


## oniman7

Sorry I haven't posted in a while. I am home sick and thought now would be a good time. I rememberd 3 dreams last night ( I seem to be really good at this, though some night I remember nothing )

Dream #1:
lucidity:no
VERY short
My friend comes up to me and hands me my jacket, which I have been looking for for a while IRL

Dream #2
lucidity:no
Richy Rich
In this dream, my family is rich. We have 2 corvettes ( although we have the same house we have in real life, the garage is biggger ). We park one of the corvettes in the garage, and I don't see the other. We get in and my dad is very angry. He is trying to figure out why he can't find the first corvetter. He figures out that somebody stole it right out of the garage. I yell at my brother to stop making stupid noises while dad is trying to think.

dream #3
lucid:no ( I didn't really take it seriously though )
I have had this dream ( or at least the first 10 or so minutes of it ) before

I am going level by level, like in a video game. I wake up and I am in a castle, the roof has been completely torn off and one part of it is hanging over a cliff, with only about a foot of wall there. I suddenly reallise this is a boss fight. I have had this dream twice: the first time, the boss looked like something out of a card game I used to play with my brothers. I run up and pick up an M-16 with a grenade launcher ::?:  ( I thought it was medieval times ) and I shoot the beast once. The rest of my "friends" are at the edge of the castle attacking it. It shoves some ruins forward and hits them. I shoot it once with the grenade launcher and miss. Apparently, the blast is enough to kill it. Then we move on, this time walking straight forward. ( the first time I had this dream, we walked into a meadow place, down into a cave filled with lava and had to fight monsters ). This time we walk forward about 5 feet, something attacked us, and two of my allies died. They come back, and sitting at a desk is my Spanish teacher  ::?: . They ask her how many respawns they have left and she says two. They pick up some weapons out of a locker. This time, we notice a door to the left. We go through it, and to our left is a heavenly staircase ( I listened to stairway to heaven a lot last night...? ) We go up there and there is some kind of ethereal field. I meet haku from naruto ( I used to watch it, it's been getting stupid ever since somebody shot exploding flowers form their hands ). I get the feeling we are supposed to fight.
(time gap here )
I am fighting Haku, and it definitely now seems to be set in Dark Cloud 2. There's even the weapon damage system it. Haku takes my weapon, wraps it in some kind of cloth ( apparently his weapon ). and beats it against the rock. His weapon brakes before mine, apparently making him lose. he says he is nothing and kills himself. One of my teammates says that " that poor boy gave is life to him for nothing ". In the real show, Haku basically gave his life to protect Zabuza ( who took him in as a little boy, but made him fight and kill ). At the end, there is some kind of crime scene report where they are asking everybody there what happened.


EDIT: I should have mentioned that I was feeling sick last night, so I got a tall glass of orange juice and a vegetable skillet at cracker barrel. Both of which have antioxidants, neither of which we have had at my house for a LONG time. This could be why I remembered three dreams and the last one was so clear

----------


## oniman7

A dream I wrote in my paper DJ, never posted here

11/18/08
lucid: slightly ( I wasn't really worried about dying, just having fun )
waking time: 6:37
zombies!
Something about being in a bunker with zombies. I had a sizable log/ tree branch for a weapon. When I looked at somebody, it highlighted their name, just like in a video game. Then zombies started coming in and we killed them with ease. Dream pretty much ended there.

----------


## oniman7

11/23/08
I haven't been able to remember any dreams the past couple of days, but I remember two dreams last night

Dream #1
Lucid: no
waking time:  5:30
Too much Half-life 2 last night
The key to this dream is that I seemed to know I was in a video game. I was with 3 other people, maybe some kind of online virtual reality thing. I remember we had just fought our way through some zombies. We were sitting around in a room that was safe, catching our breath and loading our guns, and then the dream ended.

Dream #2:
Lucid: no
waking time: 9:58
Again, more Half life ( one of my favorite video games ).
We were in a city with zombies, but the zombies could only come out at night. We had to get to the other end of the city for extraction. I think we had 8 days to do it. There was a system of underground tunnels leading to different buildings, but we had to run to the extraction point. At one point, we came up to a mall. We went outside, and there wasn't much light out. We couldn't tell if it was dusk or dawn. We turned around and saw zombies in front of us ( they looked like the zombines from half life. Note: it actually does have an "n" in it. You partner in the game comes across the enemy, called combine, who has been turned into a zombie. She makes a joke about it being a zombine. ). Somebody grabbed us and pulled us inside. I also vaguely remember something about 7 of the 8 days being up,  I'm pretty sure the dream ended here.

Dream#3:
Lucid:no
Waking time:   9:58
possibly a continuation of #2
I was doing kind of a virtual reality game with my brothers and a couple of other people online. It was kind of like the Nazi Zombies from the new Call of Duty. Basically, you had to get the most kills in the time limit, but there were zombies running around that could kill you. We played for a little bit, but then everything I saw seemed to get smaller, like a screen you minimized. Eventually, it took up only about 1/8th of my vision and there was black all around it. Then, everything else filled in and I realized I was watching a youtube video. Eventually, it was upstairs in somebody's house. There was shooting outside ( I think it was still a virtual reality thing ). He held up a collection of petrified bugs to the camera... then I realized one of my other open tabs was of my favorite airsoft gun website. I clicked on one of the guns. This was the weird part.This website gives descriptions of all the guns they sell. I read the description, and I could actually read and understand it and it all had to do with airsoft. Not 100&#37; logical, but still pretty clear. ( for those who know anything about airsoft, it said something like this " This is a $15 gun. However, we highly recommend it. It comes standard with an M120 spring. The main drawback is this: if it jams once, the whole thing breaks")
I think the dream ended there

----------


## oniman7

2 more dreams last night

First Dream
11/24/08
Waking time :   6:00
Lucid: no
I was at my grandparent's old house in Saint Petersburg, Florida. Before I go on anymore, I should probably tell you one thing. I only knew their next door neighbors, but I have had dreams before where I knew everybody on the street. Anyways, I was walking down their road, but I seemed to be lost. I went to the end of the street and went to one of the neighbors' houses that I apparently knew somewhat. Hoping to remember what that person looked like, I went down there to use the phone. As I get down there, my grandmother comes around the corner trying to catch my cat. She has a miner's helmet with a flashlight on it  ::?: . Anyway's, she offers to take me home. She then realises that I was trying to go the neighbors' house to meet them. She rings the doorbell and the neighbor comes. She is a southern lady, somewhat older, with black hair and wrinkles on her face. She reminds me of some of my family members. We stay there and talk for a while. I then see my mom coming down the road. I hide below the window, hoping for a little bit longer. My mom then opens the door and takes me home.
An attempt to interpret this: Maybe I felt like I kind of knew some of my family members ( only being neighbors ) and that I wanted to get to know them. But something more important came up ( my mom taking me home ). This could be very true, as most of my family memebers I have never been in the same room with, and most of them I have only been around for a couple of hours my whole life. A large majority of them have passed away and are starting to pass away ( my great uncle has lung cancer now and is in the hospital ).

Dream # 2
Lucid: no
11/24/08
Waking time :    6:00
I get the feeling this continues from my last dream. I am in the bathroom getting ready in the morning. My mom wants me to wash my face. I decide to take a shower instead, thinking that I have time. When I get out of the shower, I only have 5 minutes to get to school and I still am not fully ready.

A side note: Dream number one seems to use characters and themes from other dreams that I have had over the past couple of years. I thought that, even in lucid dreams, it was nearly impossible to remember fictional characters.

----------


## oniman7

This is kind of off-topic but... I was looking at the bottom of the forum home page when I noticed something weird. The most people ever on at once was at 1:40 A.M. Anybody else think that's odd?

----------


## oniman7

Taken directly from the dream journal I keep beside my bed: ( I have today, tomorrow, and friday off , so I finally felt up to writing in it when I woke up. )
"11/26/08
waking time:    9:23
lucid: no
My dad and my brother were playing another virtual reality game similar to Half life 2. I don't remember the details. At some point, they were running to our house to feed my dog.... IRL, the latest we let her eat is 6:00. Eventually, their time was up and they lost...

----------


## oniman7

11/27/08
Lucid: no
I dreamed that my teacher was moving from one classroom to another... and I was helping her move her stuff. There was this one kid there that I know that seemed to be rushing around. My teacher made some comment about him freaking out because he hadn't been able to get on MySpace all day long. That used to be one of my favorite teachers.

next dream ( more of a fragment )
lucid: no
something about being in school. I think we were watching a movie, but we all got tickets to go on a train. I got some kind of weird ticket. Some girl made some comment that that was where all the girls put their boyfriends to sit on the train...?

EDIT: I should mention that I don't have a girlfriend in real life, which made it even weirder

----------


## oniman7

Another dream that I was at school. I get the feeling it was a very long dream, but I only remember fragments.

Lucid: no
waking time: almost noon
I am going to start in what seems to be the chronological order.
I am at my school, and we are playing some kind of spider man video game and we are all obsessed with it. I think it was almost virtual reality. That went on for a while, with some scenes of me playing the game. Then, I saw some bullets in a box on a table. They looked like the revolver ammo from Half life ( I haven't played that in 3 days and it still haunts my dreams! ). I gave it to my friends, and they could only hold a certain amount like in a video game. Then I saw one of my other friends walking. I knew he was kind of gun crazy, so I gave him the rest. ( which was about three ). He puts it in the pocket of his jacket, and yells at me for only having 3 to give him ( a response similar to one he would give me in real life ). Then, I am in a classroom, and there is a bin with separate files in it that my teacher keeps his papers in. That catches fire while a kid is giving some kind of presentation, and we all get excited. he is basically throwing himself on it to put it out, and we all stand and watch. he then stands on the table and stomps on it and puts out the fire, and we all cheer.

----------


## oniman7

11/29/08
waking time:   11:18
Another long and fragmented dream. 
The first thing I remember was I was in a classroom at my school ( yet again ). I was half talking/ half lecturing my friend on the power of adrenaline. I was telling him that if a man and a woman were confronted and the woman had more adrenaline flowing, she could easily be 3 times as strong as the man. This one girl next to me turns and says "What? If there's a girl and a man, you can make it into PACE? ( PACE was the gifted program at my school )." I then repeat what I told my friend, and she says "whoah! how do you know all of that?" I reply with something along the lines of " it's simple psychology."
"They teach that here?"
"No, but I study it on my own sometimes. ( trying to cover up sounding like a nerd ). You know, when I'm in the car sometimes. It's better than doing nothing"
"Yeah, I just got Halo, but I broke it ( out of nowhere )."
"Hey! mine's broken too!"

Later on, we are parked at the school with my friend, her sister ( who also goes to my school ) my mom and their mom. Our car is blocked out on the left side, by another car my mom keeps referring to as " the marijuana"  ::hrm::  I get the feeling she is looking at buying this car, it is a very nice classic. That's about all I remember

----------


## oniman7

I didn't remember this one when I first woke up, but it was about a book I read ( was a great book, stayed up until 4:00 AM reading it one day ). I was thinking about the book and that jarred my memory. In the book, there are these birds called mockingjays that can repeat sentences and songs only having heard them once or twice. The only thing I can remember about the dream ( and only vaguely at that ) was that I was chasing the mockingjay, and everytime I got close, I would whistle a tune for it to copy and it would fly away.

----------


## oniman7

Also, from a couple of nights ago. I thought I put this here, but I was wrong. I dreamed that my birthday had gone by, but nobody had gotten me anything. I came home to my old house, and my grandmother told me to go into the garage. I go in there, and apparently it is about 4 feet underground. She taps on the window and tells me to turn around. I turn around and there is a puppy there, apparently my birthday present. I am excited at first, but then I realize what this means.... I would have to get rid of my current dog. I start crying in the dream, and then wake up crying. Part of the reason this could have had so much impact on me was my real life situation. My mom has tried repeatedly to get me to get rid of my dog, and sometimes she has promised to get me another dog. But I don't want to go there again. The dog I have now I only have to make me feel better about the last dog we had to get rid of. What really upset me was, yesterday, she talked to somebody about buying a small dog. It sounded like the one from the dream, and she said I could have it for Christmas if I got rid of my current dog. By the way, I am not the only person in my family to have supposedly premonitory ( correct me if I spelled that wrong ) dreams. My mom has since she was a little bit younger than me.

----------


## oniman7

At different times during the day, I remembered a total of 3 dreams. The first two I forgot due to a stressful morning ( I remembered the first two upon wakening ), but I remember the third one slightly. Lately my friend ( known as rythlion on this site ) has been telling me about his friends, and he tried to send me a video once. My computer is weird with windows media player, so I couldn't see anything, only hear it. In the dream, I only remember seeing about 2 seconds of a video. He had sent me pictures of his friends, and they looked like in the pictures ( same clothes and everything ).

----------


## oniman7

Sorry I haven't posted in a while. The last two days I have remembered 3 dreams, but didn't write them down and forgot them. It hasn't happened to me before, but now I guess I actually have to write them down when I wake up. Shouldn't have ignored that part.

Anyways...
Last night I had a very faint dream. I was in the garage, and I went into my room. Just to record as much detail as possible, My bed had blue sheets and was a mess; my dog was laying on it. Anyways, my bedroom suddenly turns into some kind of recital for younger children ( around the age of 10 ). There is Debra and Robert there from everybody loves Raymond. Debra says something about the piano, and an old lady on stage says that the piano is an antique over 100 years old. Then Robert comes to her defense, and that's about all I remember.

----------


## oniman7

Dream #1
lucid: no
waking time: 10:46
I was in a kind of arctic wasteland, trying to survive. It seemed kind of like John and Sarah Connor from terminator. I raided this one house, and found a glock. I then found another barrel and a new spring and changed it out, and my dream self went on and on about it. I went back to our HQ ( I guess that's what it was ) and it appeared I'd been gone for quite a long time. Already, somebody had taken the Glock I had worked so hard to find and attached it to a robot. More talk, and I think the dream kind of morphed into the next one.

Dream #2
lucid: semi ( too late for me though )
waking time: 10:46
I remember starting out in some icy place, I think I was fighting enemies. Somehow I ended up near a meadow. I was sitting on a rock, talking with my dad, and I notice this tiny little bug on a rock next to me. I somehow realize it is poisonous, and I have my dad distract it while I run. I get off the rock, and I see somebody with a pair of grasshopper wings fly past me ( I think my dad had changed into somebody else ). And I realized that we all had super powers. There was a bridge over a stream that was about a foot and a half above the bottom. I tried to jump up really high and land on it ( knowing this was my power ) I was really nervous and didn't know if I would be able to jump that high. I only jumped a couple of inches off the ground, and I thought to myself "man! this is just like a lucid dream. You have to forget most of what you know " The I closed my eyes and jumped, and when I opened them again, I was about 15 feet up. ( By the way, I felt my muscles tighten as I prepared to jump ). Then I heard " Don't let redhead get those! " I go into a cave, and there is a pit of lava to the side of me. On it, is some creature that looks kind of like cthulu. Basically, huge, with smooth rubbery skin, and tentacles on almost every part of his body. He attacks me and I "die" instantly. I realize that the crate next to me has some kind of experimental weapon, that he was "red head" and I wasn't supposed to let him get those. Then the dream started to fade and I realized it was a dream. "Red head" told me to do a DEILD, and I tried it when I woke up. Unfortunately, I had accidentally put my hand on my dog's cage, and she licked my hand right before I fell asleep. I couldn't get back to sleep after that.

Dream #3
Lucid: no
IRL, I had some Geometry homework this weekend creating constructions. I have finished the first 3, but not the last one. In my dream, We suddenly have to go to school on Sunday, and I am there without my homework.

----------


## oniman7

Wow, I haven't posted in here for a while. Guess I've been kind of lazy.

A couple nights ago is as far back as I can remember. I know I had a dream, but my alarm clock has been going off lately and I haven't been woken up by it. I had my alarm set at 3:00 so I could hopefully remember another dream. This had the opposite effect, as I suddenly woke up and realized my alarm clock had been going off for a couple of minutes. I basically shot up like a poptart and looked at the clock. It was 3:06.  ::shakehead2:: 

The next night, I had a series of weird dreams.
The first one I don't remember so well, it was some video game type thing. Lots of guns, helicopters and explosions.

The next one was weird. I was sitting in the car with my friend. Somehow me, my friend, and her mom were all sitting up front. I looked to the sky. It was an absolutely beautiful pre-dawn sky, and the sun was just coming up. But I looked to the right of me, and there was writing in the sky similar to when one of the skywriters writes something. It said " Somebody is having a level II nightmare, lets hope we never get to level IIIIII". Then, I looked to my friend.
In real life, they are hispanic, but now they were apparently Laotian. The car disappeared and I was on some kind of track made for running.The car was next to me with my friend still in it. It then drove down the track and hundreds of Laotian people appeared. They were chanting " You must work for Laos" apparently meaning they were better than I was and I had to work hard to be friends with one of them. I took this to mean I was supposed to run through the people and reach the car. The dream faded as I did that.

Second dream: I am in a car again, and I am seeing people from my class. I tell the driver ( I think my friend's dad this time ) that school must be out because my friends are out on the street. To the left of me, it is raining and two of my friends are getting rained on, but to the right it's fine. It is dark out, presumably late at night. 

Third dream I think continues from the second: I am in a bar, don't know why. Suddenly, there is a go-kart looking thing right beside me and the wall opens up to reveal a road. I get in the go-kart, which is apparently a car and drive off. It is very relaxing, late at night, watching buildings go by and just driving. At one point I actually curled up sideways in my seat and the car started driving itself ( and I still wasn't lucid ). I passed some kind of university, and there were lights on in the top floor and I could hear people from the other side of the street while I was in my car. At one point, there was a hole in the road that went about 15 feet down. They had a cop car down there with its lights flashing to warn people of it. By this point, I had changed position and I had my hands at the front of the car pressing the pedals and my feet to the back of the seat. Because of this, I had to take my hands off the pedals to steer. I went around the hole very slowly, apparently too slow, because a cop pulled me over. She saw how I was driving the car, and gave me a ticket and told me how to drive it ( I got frustrated, thinking I already knew how to drive ) and the dream ended. This was two nights ago.

----------


## oniman7

My dream recall has been fading fast these last couple of nights. Possibly due to stress from a huge 108 question Holocaust exam that counted for 20% of my overall grade that I had to study for.

----------


## panta-rei

Wow, interesting dreams...

It's okay, we all drop in dream recall when we have stress. Just wait until your done with the test, and enjoy yourself as you rebuild dream recall!

Good luck!

----------


## oniman7

Thanks. And by the way, I hope you realize you just subjected yourself to EVERY new post I make in here. Enjoy  :vampire:

----------


## oniman7

Well, my dream recall did recover ( I think it even strengthened ). I wish I could say I enjoyed it though, as most of it was a nightmare. I had one long dream that was basically broken up into four parts, and one short dream.

dream #1
lucid: no
waking time: around 11:00 
This was basically another dream about the all famous nazi zombies from Call of Duty 5. I was in some kind of area with very little protection. This time, I actually had allies helping me. I only came across two, but I think I had more. I think one of them was named Allie. I remember getting mad at one part because I had accidentally spent all my points on a gun I didn't want.

Dream #2
lucid: no
waking time: a little after 9:00
This dream is basically in four parts, so you will see me indent after each part.
     I don't remember exactly how it started, but there was some sort of manhunt thing going on, and there was a witch running loose in the city. It was night, and it was a huge city. At one point, there was an old elevator carved into the side of a building. One girl went to get on, and the witch killed her and jumped on herself. The elevator was apparently very hot, so that nobody had enough health to ride it except the witch....?
     This is where the second part starts. I come to that elevator in the middle of the day, and it gives me two options. I can see the devil at Barrack Obama....? I don't remember the other one, because I chose the first. When I first got there, there was a monster looking thing made out of white fog. I start talking to me, and I ask it a question ( don't remember what ).It gives me an answer and says that it has a lot of time to think because its body is unable to move, being just made out of energy. This one seemed very angry. I go up the stairs and find another one made out of green fog that is in a much better mood. Although it is sad because it can't move, it seems to cheer up when it sees us. We talk about random things at first, but then we try to find a way to get him a body. My friend mentions a spell that can turn a recently deceased person into a body for a spirit. The spirit explains that the spell is already in use by another spirit, so it won't work.
     At this point, I think I have had this dream before. I look out the window and there are green disks everywhere. My view suddenly changes, and I am a human soldier with a jetpack floating in the air holding a gun. We are shooting at the disks, which take quite a lot to kill, and notice some of the alien foot soldiers on the ground. We shoot them, and apparently they take a lot to kill as well.
     Now, it is me and my friends in real life. We are loading up guns and ready to head out. I go outside and grab my sling and other accessories from my airsoft gun and pass it out. When I go back out into the garage, my friennds are no longer there, but my family is. My mom decides to give my brothers and me our Christmas presents in case we don't make it back. I remember they got some kind of HotWheels track things. I remember getting some kind of sculpture of Charlie Brown, which I thought was weird even in the dream. One of our neighbors drives by in a truck and tells us that we should get packing. My mom asks if we can borrow a few of his guns, and he reluctantly agrees. The dream ends as I am looking for the guns.

I have just remembered a third dream ( or a sixth depending on how you look at it ). For Christmas, one of the things that I have asked for is an RIS rail and a sight for my airsoft gun. I had a dream that a package arrived about 5 days before Christmas from that website, and my mom took it and put it in her room. She came out with an arm full of pokemon dolls and a poster. She told me I would get the rest that was in the box on Christmas.

EDIT: I believe these dreams may have been fever induced. 

Also, after my mom checking out my throat, she told me to get in bed and told me that she would call the people I carpool with and tell them not to come. I had a dream that I was in my old room, and my mom called the phone. She asked me if I had called them, and I said that she was supposed to. We both started freaking out. In real life, she forgot to tell them, and they rang the doorbell this morning when I wasn't outside waiting.

----------


## oniman7

Amazingly, after being woken out of bed very roughly at 7:05 this morning, I was still able to remember a dream, even after not having access to a journal for the past nine hours. Maybe it was a miracle, maybe it is my Dream recall skill that I have that you all wish you had.

All bragging aside, it was a pathetic excuse for a dream.

Dream #1
Lucid:no
This dream was obviously influenced by my favorite game, Zombie Master. It's a source mod for Half life 2. I don't remember much, but I do remember some kind of competition going on between humans. At one part, I remember being up by my community school. I was typing something with my hands in the air, as I often do when I am trying to remember the spelling of something ( I type 87 WPM with almost 90&#37; accuracy ). One of the people next to me says " Typing to win, aren't you?" and all of the other girls start laughing. Then I remember being in some kind of toxic dump with waste barrels there and that's where I think the zombies were introduced.

----------


## oniman7

I need to get back in the habit of posting my dreams as my dream recall seems to be recovering.

Two nights ago:
Dream #1
lucid:no
I remember being in some kind of war, it was a lot like a video game  ::makeitstop:: . I remember that I was a rebel and the enemy team kept pushing us back before killing us. It restarted a couple of times.

Dream #2
lucid:no
I was in some kind of field that looked like the one I play airsoft at with my friends. I remember something about Will Ferrel being in there, and he was in a red classic car. At one point, I was out in the woods. I saw an explosion and the car goes flying up in the air. Will Ferrel is laughing and the guy in the passenger seat is screaming. I sat down at a stump, and my cat comes up to me. My grandfather also walks up and is talking about how much it cost to get her insurance because she's part monkey. This really wouldn't surprise me because she is constantly figuring out how to open doors and get into places where we don't want her.

Last night
Dream #1
lucid: no
I don't remember how it started, but I think there was an explosion and I hurt my ears, much like Will Smith in I Am Legend. I remember there being what was apparently a Barret .50 BMG sitting on the table, but it was really weird. It was completely white, and at the front of the barrel there was a huge hole where a lot of the operational..... stuff was. I remember getting ready to fire it and then stopping to think about it for a second. I realized that a round that big would probably cause us all to go deaf if I fired it. 
 I think this was because of a thought I had last night. I was wondering how they could possibly send soldiers into a war with a .50 caliber. Firing it without earphones would most likely cause them to go deaf, but if they wore earphones they wouldn't be able to hear anything around them, which would be a huge concern. Oh well... just another random though of mine.

----------


## Rythlion

You have the most strange, radical dreams my friend. 0_o

Dream on.

----------


## oniman7

Got something against creative minds? By the way, I have weird dreams? Who's the one that dreamed of producing a musical off of zombies?

----------


## oniman7

12/23/08
lucid: no
Waking time: 11:30

This was an especially weird one. I dreamed that I was back in school, and I was in my yearbook class. The teacher was talking about how we had to get all the pages done, and I started bragging about how many pages I had finished the previous night. I also remember socializing with the people there, but I don't remember exactly what happened or what was said. 
( Time Gap )
I am still in school, but I suddenly realize it's the last day of school and that there are friends I won't ever see again. As I try to say goodbye to one of them, I see them go into a classroom with their dad. Suddenly, I turn around and the whole school has turned into a mall ( the classroom is still there ). The building behind me is a Barnes & Noble with a Starbucks inside. My parents are sitting at a table outside drinking coffee. My mom hands me a book and I sit down. I am obviously upset. My dad is rambling incoherent things ( something he doesn't do in real life, obviously ) and he notices I'm upset. He goes "Yeah, but let's give tribute to those that [unintelligible} " For some reason, the dream ends with me thinking about an airsoft gun that you would push the stock in to fire ( my first semi-logical thought I can remember in a non lucid ).

----------


## oniman7

3 Lucids last night! Anything lucid will be in green

Dream #1
DILD
I was in a house with 3 or 4 other people that seemed like thieves. Apparently I was with them. The house owner caught us and we got in a fight.  I suddenly realize that this couldn't happen and become lucid. I try rubbing my hands together  and wake up, realizing I rubbed my real hands together as well.

Dream #2
DEILD
I don't remember how it started, but I do remember that I became lucid.  I tried spinning this time, but had closed my eyes. When I opened them, I was awake.

Dream #3
DEILD
I instantly thought this was a dream, but I wanted to be sure. I said good night to my parents, went in the living room and hid behind the couch ( it would look kind of awkward if I were to do a reality check in plain sight ) the finger through the hand one only partially worked, as it could have easily been an optical illusion ( I only saw the tips of two fingers ) so I did the watch RC and instantly became lucid.  I then went into my room and found my brothers in there. My youngest brother had just spilled something on the ground, and used a bunch of my new clothes to cover it up. I tried to pull a desert eagle out of my pocket to scare them, but I failed. They left anyways. I turned around, tried to make something appear, and then turned back around and the dream started to fade to black. I rubbed my hands together and succeeded only in waking myself back up.

Dream #4
lucid: no
I was at some kind of "safety conference" and there were cops and other people lecturing me and some other students there. Then they called my gym coach, and the background instantly changed a bit. He had gone from my gym coach ( a tall, black guy ) to Morgan Freeman and was now writing a "poem" to his daughter. It said " You have brought me nothing but love and happiness " with quite a few words scratched out.

EDIT: Dream #2 came as a result for DEILD'ing after the first dream, and the third dream was a DEILD after the second.

----------


## panta-rei

Good job on the lucids!

*high five*

----------


## oniman7

Thanks. I've had lucids before, but never 3 in one night. I think I have had about 6 DILD's before joining this site and one accidental DEILD. Now I guess I need to focus on controlling them and not waking up.

EDIT: To those who haven't had lucid dreams before, it is very delicate. It is kind of like wearing a suit drenched with nitroglycerin, and I was afraid it was going to end at any minute.

----------


## oniman7

I'm happy because I had another semi-lucid last night that was a bit more successful. Lucid parts in green.

Dream #1
Lucid: Yes ( DILD )
 This dream basically started out with me lucid, walking down a sidewalk. I tried to pull a gun out of my pocket ( I really don't know why. There are so many other things I could have done ). But it didn't work. I then tried imagining that I saw the glint of silver in my pocket to pull it out. I pulled my hand out of my pocket, and my nails were painted silver with glitter in them.  ::shock:: . I went into a room off to the side, and I found some pistols sitting on the table. I picked one up and turned around, and there were two people there, they were something like park rangers. They were scared of the gun,  and I tried to fire it at the wall one time, it didn't really work. It shot, but it shot the entire bullet ( the shell still attached ) and they launched about 4 feet. I had the idea to kind of hold them hostage so THEY could give me whatever I wanted. No longer lucid, I pulled the trigger on one of them and laughed as they screamed ( They still thought it was a real gun, but a spray of bullets kind of just bounced off them, didn't even look like it hurt. )

Dream #2
Lucid: no
I was in Springfield ( yes, the Simpsons town. ). I was watching this dream from the third person, which was weird, because almost all of my dreams are first person. Anyways, Flanders was lifting up Bart, who was lifting up Lisa. They were by the river and they were trying to get into a cave about 8 feet off the ground. Suddenly, Bart turned white and started coughing, saying he couldn't breathe. He fell on the ground, and a scroll appeared in front of my eyes in front of the ten commandments. I am suddenly back in the center of Springfield, and my dad is telling Milhouse to go get Bart, so he would be embarrassed. His dad offers to do it instead, and then the plan is ruined. The first scene replays ( you know, with Bart coughing ) and I think the dream is over.

Dream #3
lucid: no
I am in a car with my mom and some of my friends. We are driving down the road, and we go under a highway. There is a mound in the middle of the road, and my mom just drives over it. I ask why it's there and they say " Don't you remember? ". " No. ". " It's there because a tornado broke the original wall, so they put dirt over it. I just kind of accept that and move along. We get to a city, and pull off to the side of the road. We all agree that we want to go to Starbucks. As I get out, the road changes to a kind of European setting. I am on a sidewalk with a road in front of me. Starbucks is on the other side of the road. I realize that there are cars coming. I run past one car, and another car comes from the same direction in the other lane. I then get to a very thing strip of sidewalk, and walk by it just inches from cars ( I guess I really wanted my starbucks ) I go inside and none of my friends are there. I am suddenly on top of the building next to it, and I see my mom crossing the same street I had. I am talking to her via walkie-talkie, and I guess we were trying to locate my friends. I guess that's where the dream ended.

----------


## oniman7

I'm happy because I had another lucid last night and each is getting more successful than the last. I wonder if I have stumbled upon some kind of secret.

Dream #1
Lucid: Yes ( DILD )
I don't remember too much of this dream, but something really sticks out in my mind. I finally figured out a way that works for me to create objects when I am lucid, although it is rather geeky. I imagine a pause menu, and then I bring up another menu a lot like the TES Construction kit in Morrowind or Oblivion. With my mind, I "click" what I want and drag it to my point of view, and then imagine the menu going away.

Dream #2
Lucid: no
This is a really long dream. I am in a movie theater, and I go to buy some candy. I choose Baby Bottle Pop, which I have never even bought or tasted. The bottle is clear, and it is sectioned off. Each of the sections has a different color of candy in it. ( Throughout the whole dream, I never tasted one. ). I am suddenly outside at my school. I see some kids take off running, and I realize I am supposed to run a mile within a certain amount of time. I take off running about a minute after they have, and then I trip, not helping my time at all.
(time gap)
I am sitting outside my school again, except it is very different from my real school and the dirt is now orange clay. I am talking to a friend, who is nonexistent IRL and my mom comes over and decides that she is going to have some of my candy ( Yes, the Baby Bottle Pop ). I go inside with my parents, and walk through the hallways. One of my old teachers comes down the hall with a bunch of golf balls on a tray, which I realize is a larger version of the candy I had earlier. I say hi to her and keep walking. At this point, my parents are no longer with me. I walk by and one of my friends walks up next to me and he says " Guess what I did with the ( unintelligible )?"
I ask him to speak up and repeat it, but I still don't hear what he's saying. Then one of the teachers comes by and says " Where did you put the ( unintelligible )?"
His reply: "Miami! because I don't have it!" I walk outside, and the same teacher is there with two kids sitting on benches. She tells them to get rid of the (unintelligible). One kid pulls out a piece of gum and throws it away, while the other pulls out a HUGE piece of gum. It literally looked like it was made of 50 different colored gum balls. I don't know how it would have fit in her mouth if it wasn't a dream.

Dream #3
Lucid: no
I think that this was somehow related to the last dream. It is a video game where you have to navigate a helicopter around. At one point, the person ( it was a third person dream ) was flying over mountains covered in lava, and they had to get water. They went on to the next level, and were looking for a large enough water supply. After flying for a little bit, they found the ruins of a Mayan civilization that was drenched in water about 15 feet high. The person in the helicopter said something about how the mayan civilization was so smart to drown the entire city when they were attacked by enemies they couldn't beat.

Dream #4
Lucid: no
This was a weird dream, possibly influenced by a book I read about 6 months ago. I just knew that we had to survive an entire night, because there were some supernatural creatures outside that can shapeshift and are usually very devious. I closed and locked all the doors and got some weapons ready. I am walking through the house keeping watch, and I notice the front door has been opened slightly. There is a man in a suit washing his hands at the sink. I pick up a Dwemer ( Dwarven ) Battle Axe- Straight out of one of my favorite games, Morrowind- and get ready to hit him. The rest isn't exactly clear, but he disappears ( not sure if I killed him or not ). At one point, the door is open again, and I close it and lock it firmly, not sure if anything else got in. I look around the house for any guns that might be there and I think the dream ends.

----------


## Phantasos

> I don't remember too much of this dream, but something really sticks out in my mind. I finally figured out a way that works for me to create objects when I am lucid, although it is rather geeky. I imagine a pause menu, and then I bring up another menu a lot like the TES Construction kit in Morrowind or Oblivion. With my mind, I "click" what I want and drag it to my point of view, and then imagine the menu going away.



That's quite modern-fashioned way to create things!  ::lol::

----------


## oniman7

Yes, it is very modern.

Well, I'm excited because I had another lucid! 4th night in a row! Lucid parts in green, as usual.

Dream #1
Lucid: Yes (DILD)
It started out with me back in school, and I was in Spanish class. I think we were preparing for a midterm. But the classroom was.... different, to say the least. There were trees inside, and a waterfall, and I think a couple of monkeys. My Spanish teacher is going over subjects and predicates and one of the kids asks what they are. She says " Well, you have it in your notebook, and it's a good thing you have it because you are going to need it and I will let you look it up if it's in your notebook ". A little bit more talk, and I get the great idea to WILD with the little bit of time I have left before class! ( I still wasn't lucid, but that was genius, you have to admit. ) I am trying to find a comfortable place to sit and eventually end up leaning towards a wall. I don't remember how I got there, but I was sitting in a desk and everybody else was gone. I deemed this a suitable place to WILD. I started getting tired, and "fell asleep". When I woke back up, I realized I was in the same place I had been and that it could be an FA. I did a watch RC and  it said 11:12 at first, and then changed to 0:72, so I knew it was a dream. So, my first order of business was to go out the door and see what was there ( a tip I picked up from Advanced lucid Dreaming Part 9 on Youtube ). It was night out, and there was a track. I see one of my friends run under a hole in the gate and run away.I do another reality check here to stabilize the dream a little bit and continue with what is happening. I go under the hole, and see Leah from Top Chef running the track. She is running really fast, jumps, and clears the fence ( about 5 feet high ). I keep walking until I see a small building with doors attached. Remembering what Tim from the lucid dreaming series said, I decided to see what was inside. I go inside and there are a bunch of small children playing with toys. Remembering that doors can be used as portals, I go in the bathroom, shut the door, and re open it. It is the same place. This time, I turn on the light in the bathroom ( the light switch actually worked for me! I did it so the lighting inside would be the same as outside, making it easier to transition ). I go outside, and the carpet is still the same, but I am in some random house. The dream ends as I am looking around.

----------


## oniman7

As a person, I used to hate sleepless nights. As a dreamer, I hate them more. I recalled one measly dream last night.

Dream #1
Lucidity: 0% ( I have started using a new scale on this. Now if I can find the thread again.... )
I was checking my E-mail using my iPod ( Mine does get E-mail ) and I had 4 new E-mails from last night, which is odd for me. Most of them were chainmails that I have asked my friends to stop sending.

----------


## oniman7

Well, sorry I haven't posted in a while. I have learned that 4 hours of sleep can still yield two dreams. Although, it took me a while to remember them. The second one was definitely influenced by Fallout 3 and Zombie master, in which Rythlion in I played for hours when he came to my house on the night of the 30th.

12/30/08

Dream #1
Lucid: no
This is a weird dream. I was in a house that I have never seen before in real life, and my grandparents were there. They were sitting on a bed, and their deceased cat Hershey was outside. She was alive, but she was thinning out, a lot like she had been when she first started getting sick. My grandmother decided that she was going to take some sand and fill a two liter bottle of coke with it. She would dump a little bit out every day and that was how long the cat would live. I got the feeling she was going to put Hershey's ashes in there ( she was cremated ).

Dream #2
Lucid: no
Back to the video games again *sigh*
Well, this dream was influenced by mass amounts of Fallout 3 and Zombie Master
I was in an abandoned factory, looting ( as I love to do in Fallout ). I am looking around, and there is some sort of transition. I suddenly look at a wooden door and see claws start coming through and breaking it. They are doing it like the Nazi Zombies from Call of Duty World at War, but they are the zombies from Zombie Master ( Moral of the story, I need to play less zombie games ). I am defending by myself for a little bit, and it switches to the Zombie master's point of view ( the one who, in the game, creates and controls zombies ). There are several people left alive ( including me ) and I see the zombie master's name in green down at the bottom, like in the game.

12/31/08
Lucid: no
I was at my grandparent's house ( again ) and I don't remember what I was doing. We go outside and, ( looking back ) I was at my old house. We went for a walk. ( some parts of this dream are very sketchy ) We are walking with the neighbors who used to live next door to them. I remember walking down a country road that I have been to a couple of times in my dreams. It is a gravel road, and there is a barbed wire fence next to it with acres of grass, and I think we were looking for cows ( or there were cows ). We walk for a while. We are suddenly in a store looking at light bulbs. I think this is after the neighbors moved in the dream. I am asking her what happened to her old friend. She replies " She died of depression 7 years ago ". 
" That's kind of ironic " *talking about the correlation to her being her friend*
My grandmother starts singing a song with sad lyrics ( which she does at several unrecalled points during the dream ). I think this was meant to tell me I was making her upset, because I immediately apologized.

----------


## oniman7

One very short dream last night.

Dream #1
lucid: no
I know it was a really long dream, but at this point, I can only remember a short part of it.
There are some people standing around in a house, possibly from Seinfeld, and there is something one of them doesn't want to do ( did I tell you it was very vague ). One of them says something about being "fixed" by somebody and that was the reason he didn't want to do whatever it was they were doing ( some kind of food, I think ). He then blames a woman standing there, saying that she told him to go to that doctor. She says she's had operations done by him 
before and trusts him.

Dream #2 I just remember
lucid: no
I don't remember the full dream, but I do remember having a bow and some arrows. I was with my brothers and some other people, and there was some kind of monster ( maybe a dinosaur? ) on the other side of the ruins we were in. I was showing them how to use the bow and kill the monster with it.

----------


## oniman7

I am now a new dream cartographer ( create maps of my dreams ) and I am going to start posting them here. Maybe we can get it to be a new topic. Here is the first one, and it is related to my first dream, the wraith incident.

Here it is at image shack:


It is a bit sloppy

----------


## oniman7

Here's the dream map to all of my school related dreams:

http://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?i...oolarears5.jpg

If you would like a basic guide to dream cartography, it is here:

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...d.php?p=985546

I am doing a different map for each "area" instead of a global one, mostly due to the fact that I have no clue how different areas correlate yet. I like to put my most frequented areas at the center of the map. In certain dreams, such as the one pertaining to the wraith nightmare, It will just be a line broken up by transitions. May seem childish, but it gets the job done.

----------


## Phantasos

Nice map of wraith dream. Your friend looks pretty desperate  ::lol:: . 

Do you have trains or subway in your dreams?

----------


## oniman7

no, I've never seen a train or subway in my dreams. And I think this is the only dream I've seen with a bus in it.

----------


## oniman7

Last night I had some weird dreams

Dream #1
Lucid: no
I was in some European country, and I spoke that language ( it was really just English ). I am sitting on a bench, and there is an older man walking down the street with a group of people gathered around him. I realize this is the pope. I try to talk to him in the European language I apparently know, and realize that he speaks Russian. :Eek:. Then another guy comes walking down the street, this time in Green clothes instead of purple. I try to talk to him and realize he speaks German. I try to think of some sign of respect, so I bow to him. I almost slap myself when I realize that's the Japanese way to show respect.  ::shock:: 

Dream #2
Lucid: no
Just a short dream where I was driving my mom's old Kia Sedona down the highway.

Dream #3
Lucid: no
I was in some kind of school that I had never seen before, out in the hallway. The wall was broken down, and it led into the gym. ( nobody seemed to notice or care ). My friend came out and we started talking. There are suddenly a group of people gathered around, and I try to look up at one of the girls there. She was easily 8 feet tall and the sun kept blocking me from seeing her face.

Dream #4
Lucid: yes (DILD)
This was very short, but I remember being in my old bedroom with a computer in it. I remember some advice on here about spinning ( which normally wakes me up ) and spun around very slowly spin, feeling wind come over me, and I think I woke up after that.

----------


## oniman7

Some more weird dreams last night, and a "failed" lucid

Dream #1
lucid: no
In this dream, I am back in 8th grade. My friend, who is a grade higher than me was there as well. I am in school, and for whatever reason, we are playing pokemon... Then the next wave of students arrive. They are 10th graders, except for my friend, who is in 9th at the time. As they walk in, I don't have a shirt on ( a recurring theme last night ). I put on a white t-shirt, to find out it has long sleeves. I get really hot instantly, which is the reason I took the shirt off in the first place. A little bit of discussion from there, and class starts. The teacher is walking around, checking our notebooks, and I apparently didn't have something I was supposed to bring. We teleported to the desert, and started playing pokemon there  ::shock:: . This location set me up for my next dream.

Dream #2
lucid:no
Incredibly weird one, and very long.
I am in the desert, and kind of confused as to what happened from there. (time gap ). I am in a cave, and there is a door that I have to get in to, and then a sealing door beyond that. There is a city past the doors that I want to get in to. One of the girls ( looked like a video game character. She was apparently able to open the doors and get in ). Opened the door for me, and only one other person was allowed with me. At first I wanted her to go, but all I got was Crash Bandicoot. When I didn't want him, I had to be happy with some kind of cactus digimon ( a show I haven't watched in years, nor have I played Pokemon in almost 7 years ). We get in, and everybody is happy. There are houses down here, and a lot of glowing mushrooms. I eventually figure out that the town has been " restored ", like in Dark Cloud 2. We leave. ( time gap ). I am in an above ground cave ( the other was below ground ) and being chased by something. I find the doors leading to the city, and I go there. I know that the town has not been restored yet. I go inside the first set of doors, and there is another one a few feet in front of me. There is an automated voice inside that says something like " If you are being chased, or there are a group of people following you that don't know the location of the city, you will not be allowed in. If you are being chased and in desperate need of help, feel free to bang on the door and scream 'help!'. Another door will open for you shortly. The doors open to a sort of water slide, which is more like a river that brings me downhill. I go down there, and nobody is there. I keep seeing movement. At one point, I see a door open and close. I go in there, and see nothing at first. Then I see a refrigerator, and look in there. It is full of water bottles and coke cans, and I think that the water looks purified, and I can drink it without being radiated ( You'll only understand if you have played Fallout 3 ). I am looking through, and I see a basket perfect for someone small to hide in. I pull it out, and find some leather disc attached to it. I hear a ripping sound, and it comes out. I look at it puzzled, until a little girl ( a younger version of the one I described earlier, who opened the gates for me ) comes out of a hole in the back. She laughs and says it didn't rip. She then holds a whistle shaped necklace and blows through it, and it makes a perfect replica of the noise. We walk outside, and the city suddenly has more people in it. I look at the girl again, and she is suddenly somebody I know. Let's call her J ( J is two years younger than me, so it would make sense she is the small girl ). She looks at me and says " where do you live? ". Keeping it in the context of the dream ( not knowing it's a dream ). I said " Live? I live all over the place, at whatever new city I find ". She replies " No, I meant at your house." I then reply " Oh. Upstairs, in my bed ". 
"Can we kill the guy that lives downstairs to make an evil dragon go away? "
Her mom walks by and yells at her for this, and then keeps going. I agree to let them do it for a good cause. It then skips to a third person view of the scene. There's a huge mob of people ( WARNING: It gets a little graphic from here ). They are huddled around a man on a stretcher. He looks a lot like the stereotypical version of a hobo. They lift the stretcher up, and I see he is cut into three parts. He is separated at the waist, and again at the knees. They are torturing him as part of the ritual to get rid of the dragon. He is screaming for somebody to grab a gun and just kill him. He tries to say pistol, but pronounces it piston. The crowd cheers and uses a piston set to heat up some tar, which they then stick to his hands. He screams really loud,and then they kill him.

Dream#3
Lucid: yes ( DILD )
I was on a swing set, and I was swinging pretty high. There was a man with his kid walking under a swing set, and I had to be careful not to hit them. I did hit them a couple of times, but they didn't care. There was a 4 year old swinging a couple swings to the right of me. Her mom said something like " I love watching you swing. And looking up your skirt ". Realizing this probably wouldn't happen, I became lucid.  I spent the rest of the dream trying to stabilize it. At one point, it became so blurry I couldn't do my watch RC because I couldn't read the watch. Then I woke up

Dream #4
Lucid: no
This was an FA of the third lucid dream. I woke up back in the desert from dream #2, and I am around other people. I hit the invisible rest button that seems to put me to sleep. The last thing I see before "sleeping" is an alligator inches from my face. I wake up.

Dream #5
lucid: no
Yes! 5 dreams last night. If each one were in a different sleep cycle, that would be every dream I had last night.
I was playing a virtual reality version of Zombie master. My "friend", who I don't know IRL chooses a map that is my old house ( 4 years a go I think ). She says that in this level, we will only get molotov cocktails. I see a bunch sitting on my table in my garage, and we all pick up as many as we can. I go inside, and my two friends have disappeared upstairs. I turn around to see a zombie about 15 feet behind me in my house. One of them yells down the stairs to use a molotov. I light one, and the match burns a hole in the sleeve of my house robe which I was wearing in the dream. That kills one of them. Two or three more come in. I pick up something large and made of metal ( not quite sure what it was ) and try to hit the zombie with it. I am utterly useless with anything except the molotovs. Every time I try to swing, my muscles seem to turn into jelly and I miss. I don't even have the strength to throw it at them. I think the dream ended there.

----------


## oniman7

Finally some more dreams I can recall last night. I was trying to get used to my new schedule.

1/09/09
Dream #1
Lucid: no
My cat was sitting on the counter. IRL, I heard her at the door last night and her "yell" I opened the door and she came around the side of the house with her tail puffed up a few seconds later ( they do that when they're about to fight ). In the dream, I think it is after that event. I am petting her ( her shoulder specifically ) and her leg falls off. The skin comes off and chunks of muscle fall out too. They are big and yellowish. My dad tells me that she has caught a virus that will make that happen if she is bumped too hard in any area. I am thinking how sad it would be if all of her legs fell off, and then she couldn't move. We tried to get her out in the car, and the dream ended.

Dream #2
lucid: no
I am playing an internet game with my friend who I haven't seen in a few months. It is something about moving blue frogs around to complete some objective. Probably led into dream #3


Dream #3
lucid: no
I was in some desert city, much like what I imagine the "rural" parts of Arizona to be like. Most of the houses are surrounded by dry sand and there is a constant dust storm. At first, we are in a store that sells video games. A couple of my friends are sampling some games that resemble some that came out a few years ago. I am watching one of the people play a racing game, and as I look up we are no longer in a store, but more like a shed with one wall. It is about 15 feet long by 5 feet wide. I go to another house in somewhat better condition, and another one of my friends is there on a computer. She shows me some game. The opening scene is an older man climbing out of the bathtub... without even a towel. Of course, that scarred me as much in the dream as it does now. I don't remember much after that.

----------


## oniman7

You may recall a couple nights ago when I had the very long dream about being in the desert city, and I went down the river/waterside to get there? Well, I have made three separate dream maps for it. You should note that in the first one, the desert city on top, the mechanical complex is what was used to open the gates. During the city at day, the market holds no real significance. I simply walked by it.

----------


## thedreamingwolfess

*eyes lucids with envy*  :tongue2:  You have weird dreams, like me! XD Ugh, there are some that are so... x__x I have dreams about BATHROOMS, as in, people, have the bathrooms melded together or something... And the bathrooms are really big. And I have these dreams that I accidentally went in the wrong bathroom at school and I have to get out. Or I'm naked at school (or some other place) and I have to spend the rest of the dream searching for clothes. XD

----------


## oniman7

Those are common dreams. Before I knew about lucid dreaming, I would ( in a dream ) be going to the bathroom and realize I didn't feel any shorts. I would ignore it and walk out in my underwear, or completely naked.  Still never became lucid though.

----------


## oniman7

My dream recall suffered a terrible loss last night.

Dream #1
lucid: no
I have a trashcan IRL that is supposed to lift up automatically when it sense movement. It hasn't worked in months. I had a dream where I threw something away in it, and it opened automatically... ::roll::  The only other mentionable thing is that the whole atmosphere was dark and grimy, like most of my others. If anybody has watched Invader Zim, it is kind of like going to sleep and waking up there. Everything seems dirty, and it's as though a fine layer of dust has settled over the world. It's darker too.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

I'm gonna start reading from now on... It would be too long to read what's before (except if you're willing that I do)

Oh, and Wolfess, same for me when i have naked dreams, I have to search for clothes during the whole dreams. but they only happen when I'm at a big festival. I usualy find a bathing suit (but its always too small) so instead of putting it on, I just hide my winnie... lol! Everyone seem to ignore that I;m naked... 

Don't you guys think I should start a journal... probably since I'm planning to stay on this forum for years  :tongue2:

----------


## thedreamingwolfess

Ahh! XD *hides eyes*  ::lol::

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> Ahh! XD *hides eyes*



lol! XD

It would be so embarrassing if some people were able to have a shared dream but one of the people was having a naked dream! lol!  ::banana:: 

Sry for taking charge of your Journal, oniman  :tongue2:   ::hijack::  loL!

----------


## thedreamingwolfess

LOL! That would be hilarious.

 ::hijack::

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> LOL! That would be hilarious.



You forgot to check "shapeshift" in your goals  :smiley:

----------


## oniman7

Wow.... Nice waste of space that you could saying things you could have easily said over PM  :Cheeky: .

Anways....
Dream #1
lucid: no
Just to forewarn you, this is another dream about Hershey. Skip directly to the next one if you don't want to read it.
Well, this dream started out with me at my grandparent's house. My mom had just gotten a new dog, about medium size, yellow colored, with a black shading around the ears. We were walking him in a heavily modified version of my back yard. There was a certain area we were trying to keep it in, and there was a fence around 3 sides of that area. On one of the sides was an opening in the fence, and the one was completely open. I am telling her that we can teach it it's boundaries on where it can and can't go. We go back inside. The house is now mutilated, but I don't pay to much attention. I see Hershey there, and she looks healthy. Satisfied with that, I hang out with some friends and family, some of which I have never met. I go to the kitchen, and it is completely messed up. I remember at some point during the dream telling my younger brother about how fishers will sometimes leave their poles and fall asleep ( in movies, anyway ). I go to the kitchen, and there is a huge pit with rock walls. There is a stone pillar about 3 feet above the ground I am standing on. My brother has a fishing rod there. It is about the size of a toothpick, and has a really long string going into the pit. I tell him that it will come right off if a fish grabs it. My dad tells me to leave him alone and let him do what he wants. I remember there being a " zebra guy " who talked about loving something... perhaps fishing? At several times during the dream, a scene flashes in front of my eyes. It is the zebra guy, who is a normal guy with a wider header painted black with white stripes ( and yes! zebras are black with white stripes ). He is with two other people ( one has a red heart shaped face ) and them talking in the background. Kind of creepy now that I think about it. Well, I turn around and see Hershey again. This time, she is anything but healthy. She is incredibly thin and looks weak, like the last month or so before she died. I go over and talk to my grandmother for comfort. She says that she believes she will be something great in the next life (  They believe in heaven and hell, but find it easier to think she's still out there somewhere  ).  She points to one of the many cats surrounding her ( though they only have one now ) and says " For example, this one used to sell shoes and pudding at Sears ". I somehow take comfort in that and go. I go upstairs and find their other cat, Reese upstairs. I talk to him for a while and am crying. He rolls over so I can scratch his stomach, and gives me an incredibly sad look. It seems like he was crying too. I woke up with tears flowing down my face. 
P.S. Did anybody notice the reference? Hershey and Reese.
P.S.S. Looking back on this morning, I was sad for only the first 5 or 10 seconds before I realized it was a dream.

Dream #2
lucid: no
I was one of my characters in an RP I am doing. However, I am in Fallout 3. I think I thought I was just playing a game. Long story short, I was sneaking around shooting people and stealing things. I had a pistol and an assault rifle, possibly an M4. At one point, I had about 15 people after me. I just used VATS on all of them. I also came across somebody who had a silenced revolver ( it was actually more like a revolver without a barrel, just the drum on bottom. The silencer was on one of the "barrels"" ). He was threating to shoot me. I used VATS and raised the gun to his throat, and that made him back away. The only other noteworthy thing was that I was in some kind of factory or warehouse the whole time.

----------


## thedreamingwolfess

Awww.  :Sad:  First dream so sad. :/ I need to go fill out my DJ. *sigh* I hate doing it, but eh. I want another LD tonight. That would be amazzzzing to have 2 in a row. :]

Yeah, but I'm already talking to her in PMs. XD

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> Awww.  First dream so sad. :/ I need to go fill out my DJ. *sigh* I hate doing it, but eh. I want another LD tonight. That would be amazzzzing to have 2 in a row. :]
> 
> Yeah, but I'm already talking to her in PMs. XD



Hey! I'm a guy, and I have proof! I mean... Its in the information thingy... LOL!!!!

By the way, your dreams are cooler than mine so if you think they are boring, don't bother coming on mine  :tongue2:  
My apologies for Hershey

----------


## oniman7

I'm a guy too... what's your point?

EDIT: nevermind. I just found out what you were talking about.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> I'm a guy too... what's your point?
> 
> EDIT: nevermind. I just found out what you were talking about.



LOL!!!  ::banana:: 

Funny, man!  And sorry for the thread jack  ::hijack::

----------


## oniman7

I don't see why that's funny...

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> I don't see why that's funny...



When you said "I'm a guy too, what's your point?"... I just thought that it was funny because it probably sounded really stupid to you when I was informing TheDreamingWolfess that I was a guy... Anyways, I guess I should stop posting so much stuff that isn't related to your dreams... ::bump::

----------


## oniman7

Yes... I think you've added an extra 10-12 posts on here, you and wolfess.

I'm hiring some mercenaries to get rid of the two of you now....  ::sniper:: 

 :Pirate: 

 ::evil:: 

 ::cookiemonster:: 

 ::cactus:: 

 ::borg:: 

 :Boxing: 

 :superman: 

 :Werewolf: 

 :vampire:

----------


## oniman7

Dream #1
Lucid: no
I don't remember too much of this, but I was around this girl at my school that I can barely stand to be around. Nothing really wrong with her, but she talks A LOT, she often sounds insane, and she's quite stubborn. In the dream, I was following her around helping her with her bags, carrying things for her, etc. ( Which I normally do anyways ). She thanks me and almost tears up. She reaches in her suitcase and pulls out a poem that looks like something from the bible. It said something like " blessed are the men that would help a woman.... blah blah blah blah blah blah... ". For some reason, I was so happy that I was on the verge of tears. Completely random.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

Lol! That's a funny dream, anyways your team cannot do anything against me because I have a secret weapon....  :Voodoo Doll:

----------


## oniman7

Alright, let's both agree to stop. This is getting to be some serious spam.

----------


## thedreamingwolfess

Hey, I only did it like 2 posts. D: I like reading your dreams, and I haven't been commenting on them. :/

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

Me and Wolfess could just delete all the post we had here and you could do the same (I mean, the one that are about the spam) so that way it would look more like just a journal. By the way, I just understood the cookie monster soldier! 'cause he's gonna eat me! ::banana::

----------


## oniman7

Well, I had two dreams last night, but they were both pathetic. I must remember to write these down more often. My motivation will be to look good in front of my new adoptee, SleepyCookieDough. Wish us luck!

Dream#1
lucid:no
I was on my computer. I got on DV for a while, and then talked to two of my friends on Steam. Really, it wasn't that different from waking life.

Dream #2
lucid: no
I am in a hotel with my family. I look in a dresser ( mine in real life ) and find a purse, which looks like an orange version of one my mom has. I hold it up to my dad and say I found it in my dresser.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

You better make improvment to impress me!!!  ::thumbdown2:: 

JK (Just Kidding) I'm not better.  ::bowdown:: 

I never had a dream that seemed to be real life...  ::shock::

----------


## oniman7

Dream #1
lucid: no
I was in some random house, with random furniture. My dog, who is medium sized ( weighs about 50 pounds ) was absolutely huge. He wasn't any longer, but he was about 2 or 3 feet around. And he was taller. I was sitting on a chair low to the ground ( it was like a recliner ) and he comes up and jumps on me, as he often would in real life. The weight is crushing me, but I move around a little bit so that I can breathe ( I don't think I ever actually stopped breathing in the dream ).

Dream #2
lucid: yes ( DILD )
I don't remember how it started, but I thought it may be a dream. I went into the bathroom ( don't know why ) and did the watch RC, which never fails for me. My watch said something like "OO:XX" With the word "sex" above it,so I knew it had to be a dream. I spent the rest of the dream trying to create somebody ( First Shadow the Hedgehog. The awesome version from the game Shadow the hedgehog. Then, somebody I knew in real life ) It failed, and I was walking around my house for a little bit ( never went outside ). It started to fade, and all I saw was gray. 

Dream #3
lucid: yes ( FA )
Well, I woke up in my bed ( in the dream ). I am looking around, wishing I was back in the dream, when something hits me  I must be dreaming! I don't know how I knew it, but I suddenly realized I was dreaming. I walk around, just exploring for a bit, when the dream ends.

----------


## Zeno

i wonder why the dreams end so fast

----------


## oniman7

This is something I am hoping to teach you. Lucid dreams are very hard to control and stabilize, and a true master ( I feel like I am talking about Harry Potter or something ) should be able to keep them stabilized for a while. i have heard reports of people that have supposedly stayed in dreams for months. Can you imagine that?

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

For months? Did everyone think they were in a coma or something? They must be good..! ::banana::

----------


## oniman7

Months within the dream world. It was a dream that felt like it lasted months, while they were asleep for only one night.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

That would mean they were travelling through time, if you get what I mean.,.

----------


## Zeno

i wonder..... if animals in hibernation would somehow stabalize their dreams like that but got up once or twice to check if hibernation was over..... so many questions.

----------


## oniman7

@ Sleepy, no I have no clue what you mean.

@ Zeno, I doubt they have learned to stabilize, and then woken up in the middle of hibernation. They will wake up naturally when it's over.

As for last night, I think I was too tired to remember any dreams, but something interesting did happen... I woke up and layed in bed for about 15 minutes, and realized I was starting to enter sleep paralysis. I almost went along with it and tried my first WILD, but I realized it was already 11:30, and I didn't even want to have slept that long.

----------


## thedreamingwolfess

It's amazing how often you have LDs. I envy you.

I had a dream like yours (where you were on the computer) last night. Weird.

----------


## oniman7

I wouldn't say I have LD's a lot. You seem to be very successful right off the bat. You haven't even been here for a full month, and you've had 3 ld's. I've had them before I found this site, but look back some. It took me about a month and a half to have one recorded lucid dream. Although, I do have them more often now.

----------


## thedreamingwolfess

One of mine was before I was on DV. It was after I read about LDing on the internet. I was doing RCs constantly, and ended up doing the plugged nose one in my dream... It only lasted for a few seconds though. I want to try a WBTB soon but I don't know when I'll be able to (with school and such) as I can't do one at my dad's. However, DEILD is going to be completed before I do it.

----------


## oniman7

I just remembered two dreams that I did have last night. the good thing about having dreams about real life is that real life situations remind you of them.

Dream #1
lucid: no
I heard my doorbell ring, and I answered the door. It was a really annoying 8 year old that lives down the street from me. I have been considering baby sitting for several families around me... seeing as I want to get some extra money.He says that his mom is willing to pay me to baby sit him. I tell him I'll think about and shut the door, without the intention of ever answering.

Dream #2
lucid: no
I was playing airsoft with my friends ( PM me if you don't know what airsoft is. ). Anyways, I was holding a pistol. I shot my friend a couple of times and pulled the clip out. It held a ridiculous amount of BB's, and I attempted to put as many BB's back in as I had shot out. Dream ended.

----------


## oniman7

Dream #1
Lucid: no
I was in my school, at a chess club. For some reason, it ended at almost midnight. We got out, and I followed some of my friends. Eventually we ended up in a small shopping plaza that's familiar to some of my other dreams. I am talking to some of my friends, and worried that my mom doesn't know it ends this late. For whatever reason, I have no shirt on and really short shorts. We are walking around, and my friend is finding candy in random aisles, and buying them. As we head back out, I notice another one of my friends there. I wave to her and keep walking. I then ask my friends if I can go back to get my shirt and they reply with things like " Why bother? " - "You sissy" - " You don't need a shirt right now ". I try reasoning with them by saying " It's not even that I'm cold ( a slight wind was blowing, and I could feel it. Probably my fan ), I just don't want to be walking around without a shirt.
(Time Gap)
It is now light out, and I am on a country road near my old house. My mom comes by in her car and picks me up. Two of the people I carpool with are there. Apparently, my mom knew all along how late I would be staying and she was fine with it.

Dream #2
Lucid: Yes (DILD)
I was in a hotel with my family, and my mom asked me to bring my uncle ( We'll call him Uncle T, T, or just Uncle ) some shaving cream. I notice that the bottle is more than shaving cream. If I press it, it plays Guns and Roses songs and I get a minty taste in my mouth. I am out in the hallway with it, and my uncle asks me if I have seen any shaving cream. I walk by him before realizing I am supposed to give it to him, and turn around. He is now my friend, who is far from needing to shave. He asks me again if I have seen any. I hand him the minty kind as a joke, hoping he will cause himself pain. He says " thanks " which surprises me. I look at it again, and it actually is shaving cream. I walk on, when I realize something is a little odd. I do the watch Reality check  I look at my watch, and it appears normal, but it is changing right in front of my eyes. The only weird thing it does is go through time extremely fast. Within a matter of seconds, it goes from 8:00 to 10:30. I know I'm dreaming now. I take a moment to decide what I want to do. I then remember my goal of finding my dream guide. Now, I imagine my dream guide as a girl, not just from my inclination towards girls, but I think it fits. Sigmund Freud theorized that there is a male and a female part of the consciousness, called the anima and the animus. Males have a predominant animus, so the anima shows more in the subconscious, I.E. dreaming. I tell myself that all the hotel doors will be unlocked, and I will meet my dream guide. I am walking down the hall checking all of the rooms. The first one I come to, there is a cat in the doorway looking at me. I take a little bit of notice of it, and move on. I go into the next room, and there is an 8 year old boy curled up in a chair. I let him sleep. The next room I go to, is an 8 year old girl. I am getting tired of All these half hearted attempts at my Dream guide. I go to the next room, and find my Uncle T asleep. I accidentally do something very loud, I think I move a wall. My uncle tells me that I should be quiet before I wake the kids up. I apologize and move on. I move on to the next room, and find another little boy there. I think I shook some of the walls again, and my uncle comes out and starts yelling at me . I lose all my lucidity. I am now in a small room. There is a TV with a video game hooked up to it, and a young child is playing it. I manage to regain a slight bit of lucidity for a second. One of the people next to me says " there's a zombie behind you " I don't believe him, because I am lucid, but I turn anyways. Sure enough, there's a small kid with a pale face ambling towards me. I kick him away once, and he keeps coming back. We kick him until his " health bar " is depleted. We then barricade the door with random things we find, such as vacuum cleaners, chairs, etc. Dream ends.

Dream #3
lucid: no
I am in some kind of stadium that is doing something celebratory. I think people are graduating college. Everybody has their hometown listed on the back of their shirts, and one person's says " metallica area ". Even in the dream, I know that this means the San Francisco Bay area. I don't remember exactly what happened from here. I am then watching an ad that is probably influenced by a neighbor's dog I am watching over night. It says something like " 10&#37; of Dachshunds won't acknowledge their owners. With a list of 3D demonstrations which were very self defeating, because every single time, the dog laid right next to the owner.

Another Dream Fragment I remembered:
My brother is asking my dad about some kind of gun. My dad explains to him what it is and he says " Oh. I saw them selling that at Best Buy."
My Dad's reply: " They have to do that sometimes when they are going out of business "

----------


## Zeno

Last fragment is funny

----------


## thedreamingwolfess

::laughhard::  I agree with Zeno XD Congratz on another lucid.  ::roll::

----------


## oniman7

Thanks, and good luck tonight.
The last fragment has been added to " DCs say the darndest things " in the senseless banter part of the forum

CORRECTION: It has been moved to the dreamviews favorites forum

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

lol! That last fragment is hilarious but I guess I'm not the first one saying it...!

----------


## Zeno

i hope i get something tonight (i took a break from lucid dreaming befor oniman adopted me and i used to have great Dream recall but now i cant remeber a thing, so hopefully ill get something interesting)

----------


## oniman7

Well, I remembered three dreams each night for the last two nights... and didn't write them down... So I forgot them.

----------


## Phantasos

> Well, I remembered three dreams each night for the last two nights... and didn't write them down... So I forgot them.



I feel your pain!  :smiley:  Last nights I also was too lazy to record dreams with voice recorder, and forgot them  ::embarrassed:: .

----------


## oniman7

All right, last night I did remember a dream. 

Dream #1
Lucid: no
I was in the backyard, and my mom's purse was sitting on the ground. Some random guy walks up to us, and tries to hide the fact that he is looking at what's inside ( it was obvious ) my dad came over and pushed him away. Another guy comes back and takes it, and I call my dad to help me catch the guy. He and a security officer come running. We run through a metal fence into some kind of urban battleground, much like the game Insurgency. 
(Time Gap)
We are at home later, and apparently not caught the purse thief. I go outside to check it out. He is climbing in our SUV. I call my dad to help me go after him again, but it is too late. He speeds off down the road. But I realize he has dropped the purse again. That next morning, in the dream, I realize that he also drove a car up to our house, hoping to retrieve it later. I call it a Camaro, but it looks like a classic car that could easily be fixed and restored.

----------


## oniman7

I haven't remembered anything these past couple of nights. *sigh*

----------


## oniman7

Two dreams last night, finally.

Dream #1
lucid: no
My parents decided to take us on a vacation. I remember arriving at the hotel, and then going out into the road. My cat followed us, as she does in real life. We tried to get her to go back to the hotel, but she wouldn't, so we let her follow. The first thing that I remember about the road is that either the cars were really small or my cat was really big, because they were about half her height. She ran off into the road, and almost got hit by a couple of cars.

Dream #2
lucid: no
The dream starts off as I am in a bus going down the country side. It reminds me of North and South Carolina. It is autumn outside and I smell the faint scent of burning hickory ( I could actually smell in this dream ). There is a girl on the seat next to me that I am talking to. About my age with blond hair, but I don't remember much else. She says it has been a long time since she has been here, and it feels good to be back. She comments on the smell of the burning wood and says she's missed the smell. She thinks it is the forest, but I correct her and we move on. I tell her that I used to live here and I miss it ( true ) and that it's nice to be back. I then sit back and enjoy the rest of the ride. The bus driver, even though it is a school bus, picks up the microphone and starts talking to us like a tour guide. He tells us that we would have stopped at one point, but there was a woman in the driveway. I look over, and there is a woman in her driveway. It is not actually a driveway, but looks more like a well. It is about 3 feet around, a foot thick, and a foot high. We drive on for a little bit longer.
 Is it possible the girl was my dream guide, or just another Dream character?

----------


## Phantasos

> Two dreams last night, finally.
>  Is it possible the girl was my dream guide, or just another Dream character?



It is hard to say based on the given dream's description. Was there something about this girl which led you to make such assumption?

----------


## oniman7

Not anything huge, however....
1) I had always assumed my dream guide would be a girl
2) I have never had a conversation that... lucid with a DC if you know what I mean. They always say something stupid, because they're only DC's.
3) It may just be coincidence, but I have recently been trying to find my dream guide.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

Wether she's your dream guide or not, find her XD  ::banana::

----------


## oniman7

I couldn't tell if it was her anyways. Didn't look at her enough to see who it was.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

If she's your Dream Guide, you'll probably meet her again.... ::roll::

----------


## oniman7

True. Either way, it's nice that I'm finally remembering dreams again.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

Yes... I didn't remember any dreams for three day too... But now I got a lot of dreams last night + two LDs. i don't really understand but I either have horrible Dream Recall or quite good one + Dream Recall... I want to find my dream Guide.

I've read that we all have a male and female Dreamguide (so two) that would mean that one of your dream guide will be a female.

----------


## oniman7

Hmmm... Where did you read that? I assumed that most males had female dream guides. Because of the whole anima/ animus thing. This says that each person has a masculine and feminine side to their personality. If they are male, they have a predominant anima, and females have a predominant animus. I have read, however, that the opposite is prevalent in dreams. I.E. most men will have female dream guides, and most women will have male dream guides. Your theory is interesting too.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> Hmmm... Where did you read that? I assumed that most males had female dream guides. Because of the whole anima/ animus thing. This says that each person has a masculine and feminine side to their personality. If they are male, they have a predominant anima, and females have a predominant animus. I have read, however, that the opposite is prevalent in dreams. I.E. most men will have female dream guides, and most women will have male dream guides. Your theory is interesting too.



Yeah, I guess, I don't really know but since sex is just some exterior image I don't really know... You're female part could as well have a masculin body or be an animal... We'll see when we do meet our Dream Guides  ::banana::

----------


## oniman7

Two LD's last night

Dream #1
Lucid: Yes; DILD
I am walking through a heavily modified version of my last yard. All the houses are connected. I hear one of my neighbors shouting that there is a tornado, and I become lucid. I ignore the tornado, knowing it will go away. I decide to summon two of my friends. I go to the back door of a house, think they will be inside and go in. I go inside and don't see them. There is, however, a toddler sitting on a rocking horse. He looks at me, scared. My first thought is " maybe they are supposed to be babysitting". I call their names. The toddler runs off. I go down the hallway, and see a middle aged man. My thought then " Oh ****. What if this isn't a dream? ". I am quickly proven wrong, however. I look outside and a bunch of people, including one of the friends I tried to summon are out there cleaning the pool. There are 4 or 5 cops patrolling the area. Two of them are walking together, and one says "I think he had a colt ( pistol )". I ignore them. I figure I want to get out of here, but take one of my friends with me. I grab onto them and fly away. They then turn into their mom. I am back on the ground near the pool. My friend's mom has some kind of bag slung over her back. I grab that and jump up about 20 feet. When we get about 4 feet in the air, the pseudo-gravity is too much and I drop the bag. My mom and my friend start laughing, and I join in. The dream fades and I realize I went too long without stabilizing ( I stabilized originally by looking at my watch, my hands, and my surroundings).

Before I say the next dream, I have two alarms in the morning. One at 6:00 to get me ready to wake up, and one at 6:15-6:30 to actually get me up.

Dream #2
Lucid: Yes; Accidental DEILD
I "wake up" inside the dream and am lucid. I am back in the same pool area, but everybody is now celebrating instead of cleaning it. My old history/ language arts teacher is there. She looks at one of my friends, and says " C, there might be Stairway to Heaven on that tape. Can you check? " I say I will do it instead, but I want to do more after that. I press the radio and it turns on, but it is my real alarm radio waking me up. A subconscious cue maybe?

----------


## Zeno

Congratz on your two lucids

----------


## oniman7

When I looked, I had 1,666 views. Creepy.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> When I looked, I had 1,666 views. Creepy.



 ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock:: 
 ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock:: 
We're all stauling you
 ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock:: 
 ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock:: 


*Spoiler* for _something you don't see_: 



 ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::

----------


## oniman7

Two more dreams last night. Sadly, not lucid.

Dream #1
lucid: no
I was in a room that was supposed to be the school auditorium. I was watching my basketball team play. They were pretty good, but they kept tackling each other like they were playing football. I remember going down to talk to one of my friends who was on the team in the dream, but the only sport he plays in real life is airsoft, and for good reason.

Dream #2
lucid: no
I was in an abandoned mall. It looked like something from Fallout 3. Everything was destroyed. If it wasn't destroyed, it was grown over with moss and ivy. I was laying down in a booth in the middle of the mall. At the edge of the booth was an old man, that looked like the stereotypical sage character. He said something to me, and I got up and left. 
(Time Gap )
I am being chased by something. I don't know what I am, but I have narrowed it down to three things: An elite from Halo 3, Shadow the Hedgehog, and a dog. There's a chance I was human, but I don't think so. Either way, I was running from another one of my species. I went down and escalator and had to jump over a randomly placed hurdle. I saw my dog near a booth eating out of her pink bowls ( huh? ). We did a couple of laps. I then saw my friend, known as Rythlion here, and he shouted " Do they not understand the importance eating salty peanut butter?! ". I ran up a ramp and he shouted it again. When he said it, time seemed to slow down and I saw lights all around me. I ran for a little bit and the dream ended.

----------


## Astral Entities

Come to think of it, I have dreams that involve me in games that I play on my PC too. I know what you mean by the "fallout 3 look", I've had dreams where everything was all nuked, all in black and white and grays. Next time you play, do a few RC's here and there.

----------


## oniman7

You mean RC's? I don't have the game, but my friend brought it over one day. When I say it looked like Fallout 3, I mean that windows were shattered, and everything was in bad condition because nobody had taken care of it, etc. It wasn't actually destroyed so to speak.

----------


## Zeno

lol salty peanut butter anyway I had a lucid! very short thought but im still happy!

----------


## oniman7

Two dreams last night, very foggy.

Dream #1
lucid: no
I remember that there was definitely some kind of underlying plot to this. Basically, my parents were going away for a few hours. I had some friends over ( not really my friends anymore though ). One of them picks up a box full of chocolates and says we should eat them before they get back. I hear my dad clear his throat, and he says he came back because he forgot something.

Dream #2
lucid: no
Playing Fallout 3. I was trying to shoot somebody and kept hitting the wrong button to aim. I blamed it on the fact that I had to switch consoles for some reason.

----------


## Astral Entities

Funny how whenever there is a plot in a dream, it always seems to bite you in the ass in the end.

----------


## oniman7

lol, so true. I wonder why I remember the ones with no plots?

----------


## Astral Entities

you may subconsciously be looking for dream signs...it seems if there is a plot then things will happen in a certain order, but if there is no plot, dream signs may stand out more due to the randomness of the dream. Not sure, just an opinion.

----------


## oniman7

No dreams for a while, but something weird happened today. I was on the bus ( we get after school buses to my house, but not normal buses. You have to stay 2 hours later. Thank god I'm a nerd and I go to chess club  :smiley:  )

I was asleep for about 10 minutes when I started dreaming. It was like a very faint part of my brain was devoted to it. For those of you who don't play video games, this will be gibberish. Helps if you've played Dark Cloud 2,which I used to be obsessed with.

"dream" #1
lucid: no
I saw this like I was playing a video game, but controlled it with my mind. I was in a room with Max's robot ( called a ridepod ). Then an upgrade menu for it came up. It had a bunch of items. I went down to one, and the name was "ShekuFlea". Under the description: Gives the ridepod a nickname. It cost 2500 points. I looked up and had 12222 points ( maybe a few more twos ). The dream ended when the really annoying bus driver said something over the intercom. This happened in around 10 minutes.

----------


## oniman7

Ok, last night a very weird dream which I found funny.

Dream #1
lucid: no
I walk into my cafeteria where my homeroom class is sitting. I sit down and have a conversation. I don't remember the whole thing, but I turn to a girl in front of me, we'll call her V. She looks at me and says " You're crazy ". I turn the girl next to me, let's call her Ana
" D, can I have a mushroom "
"Ana, I don't have any mushrooms"
"oh.OK."
We sit for a few minutes.
"Can I have a mushroom?"
Disgusted, I walk outside. I go back in, and I get the epiphany that I have gone back in time two years! I sit down at the same table, with the people sitting in the same exact place. I sit down and say "Hey, guys! You'll think I'm crazy, but I found a way to go back in time! We can do whatever we want! And two years from now, we will be sitting in the same exact place, having the same exact conversation! "  I look at V again, and she looks at me and says "D, you're crazy". Turn to Ana, and she says "D, can I have a mushroom?". ( Yes, this repeated. ). I turn to yet another girl beside me, who I don't know in real life. I tell her the same thing, and she believes me. To test it ( although it wouldn't work like this ) she pulls down her shirt and flashes the teacher. The teacher walks right by us. I quickly lost "lucidity". It was like having a lucid dream, without lucid dreaming! Anyways, I go outside. It is raining, and I can feel the raindrops on my skin ( awesome! ). There are a bunch of my airsoft friends outside. I talk to them about random things and move on. It is now night out. One of my friends comes up to me and says "D, have we learned how to use these small computers yet?". I look at her and say "A.... that's a walkman. It's a tape player". She says "oh" and drops it on the ground. I pick it up and turn it on. It has a tape in it, though it is very small. I tap the screen and a light comes on with the album name. There is very heavy metal music playing through the speakers. The name of the band is something like "Extreme Janitorial Death". A very weird dream.

----------


## oniman7

Also, a dream I had the other night that I wrote down, but haven't put here yet.

Dream #1

WARNING: SLIGHTLY GRAPHIC/ DISTURBING CONTENT MAY NOT BE SUITABLE FOR YOUNG VIEWERS. lol. I'm serious though.

lucid: no
I am watching a youtube video that is supposedly of my school. There are a bunch of people in what is supposed to be my auditorium. I think it would be a great idea for me to do the same thing, and I instantly appear there with a video camera in my hand. I look beside me and my girlfriend is there ( and I don't have a girlfriend IRL ). There is also another guy there my age. I am video taping everything, and the kids from my school are literally acting like monkeys, swinging on things, etc. I am pointing the camera around. For some reason, there is a random wall in the middle of the stage. There are some mannequins hanging off of it that are dressed in underwear, apparently to model it. The kid next to me tells me to get that on video. I tell him no and point it away, and he takes the video camera away from me. I wrestle it back from him. He then starts messing with my supposed girlfriend. We get in a fight. I push him down to the ground, and another kid comes up to help me. He raises his boot and stomps on his..... area. I laugh at my girlfriend and say it would be funny if that happened again. I kind of regret that, as this time the kid jumps up in the air and does it again... he was wearing boots. He screams and says he thinks he felt something pop. Sorry if that was a bit graphic for anybody.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

LMFAO! When you say popped, I had an image... not pleasent! loL! That was a funny dream... and disturbing... slythly...! I ahd a dream in which I literaly took my 'thing' off 'cause I was done using it for the moment XD

ANyways, why is this happening? Why do we have girlfriends in our dreams but not in real life?

----------


## oniman7

Alright... too much information. Anyways.... it could mean that you are looking for a girlfriend, could be influenced by somebody in real life, could be the anima ( female side of your subconsciousness ) another random dream thing, any number of things.

----------


## Phantasos

> ANyways, why is this happening? Why do we have girlfriends in our dreams but not in real life?



Probably dream girlfriends are more manageable than real ones  ::roll:: .

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> Probably dream girlfriends are more manageable than real ones .



LMAO! XD true.  ::content::

----------


## oniman7

Anyways, two dream fragments last night

Dream #1
lucid: no
I am sitting next to another guy my age. I have one of my legs up on top of the other, and I am wearing shorts. He makes fun of me for having hairy legs.

Dream #2
lucid: no
I am holding an airsoft gun I have been wanting for a while. Some girl standing next to me gives me a weird look, so I pull back the slide and set it on the table.

----------


## oniman7

Two dreams and a very short dream fragment.

Dream # 1
lucid: no
I don't remember too much of this dream, and I won't go too far into detail, suffice it to say it was an epic dream about Fallout 3, which I have been playing too much ( finally got the game for $28 at Gamestop! )

Dream #2
lucid: no
I am walking around my neighborhood holding an airsoft gun. For anybody who knows anything about airsoft and/or guns, it was a red Glock, with gas blow back.

Dream fragment #1
lucid: no
Something very vague about somebody asking me if I have a fever.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

Do you have a fever?

lol!  ::content:: 
Nice dreams  ::banana::

----------


## oniman7

I hate prophetic dreams... I now have a fever and quite possibly the flu. Of course, it was a self fulfilling prophecy.... About 10 kids were gone from my school because they had the flu, causing me to dream about it, and I probably caught it from somebody. Anyways, I had a painful dream last night.

Dream #1
lucid: no
I am laying in a bed. I think it was either my bed or a bed in a hospital. Either way, I know there is a doctor somewhere nearby. Apparently he is incredibly sadistic. If my leg so much as twitches, it sets off a pressure plate and sends a horrible jolt down my legs. Now, I can't so much as sit down or stand back up without getting horrible pains in my legs. I write this as I am home school today.

I also have vague recollections of two other dreams... but this one took priority.

----------


## oniman7

These past couple of nights, I remember mixed up fragments of dreams. I could have had 2 or 7 and I wouldn't have known the difference. The funny thing is, during one of them, I thought "I'll remember this when I wake up" but I never became lucid....

Dream #1
lucid: no
I am in a desert. Somebody behind me tells me to put my cat up on the ledge so I can get going. I look over and my cat is trying to get up to this mound that's about 10 feet high. I pick her up and lift her onto it with no problem. I go on some rant about how I'm worried about her getting taken away by a vulture or something, but I don't really seem to care. I'm already going to the RV. Apparently, there are now two cars. The RV with my brothers and parents in it, or a smaller camper with my grandparents in it. I choose the one with my grandparents. We start to drive along the road, when my grandmother turns around and goes back towards the desert. I look where my grandfather was, and instead it's my mom talking to my grandfather on a cellphone. She says he doesn't want to turn around because the RV makes him nauseas, and he wants to get off as soon as he can. Long story short, we end up back in the desert. There is now some kind of race going on. It starts off with bicycles, then dirt bikes, then cars and trucks. I get lost in some kind of sidetracking adventure somewhere. Eventually, I find one of my friends. There is some large disc laying at my feet, and I kick it at him. It misses and lands in the middle of the ground. The second that happens, about 10 of the bikes pull up because they supposedly can't move it (even though they crossed the rest of the desert terrain). As I go to move it, I almost get hit by cars and trucks that are in the race! I finally grab it and cross the road, and the race continues. I end up waiting at the finish line. Everybody on bikes finishes before anybody on a car or truck finishes. A couple of seconds later, everybody else finishes but one guy. He apparently has ten seconds left to finish the race. I can't see anything at this point, except for an overhead map. It shows the general layout of the track he has to finish. For some reason, instead of going straight to the finish line, he must go past it until he reaches a barbed wire fence, and then turn around. He eventually finishes, and that's about as much as I can remember.

----------


## oniman7

We got a new puppy last night. I might upload a picture later... Anyways, there's a reason I'm telling you this.

Dream #1
lucid: no
I can overhear a man talking to a cat. He asks how long it is going to take for the thing to die. The cat replies it will take five minutes. I come out from the tree I am hiding behind, and see a two story house. The puppy is being hung (as in, with a noose) from the second story. I go inside the house and start sneaking around, trying to rescue the puppy before the five minutes are up, but without being caught by the cat.

----------


## oniman7

I also remembered another dream I had. Other than within the last week or so, I don't remember when it was. I was at my old house, when I felt a sting. It was a wasp (the place was covered in them during Summer) I smashed it, pushing the stinger deeper into my skin, and then pried it out.

----------


## Zeno

did you save the puppy?

----------


## oniman7

I don't know. The limit of my memory is as I'm sneaking around the house. If it makes you feel better, I'll say yes.

----------


## oniman7

Well, I've been bedridden recently, and I know you've all missed me! Weird dreams these last couple of nights.

Well, for the night before last... I did remember two, but I haven't been able to put them here. A fragment still remains!

Dream #1
lucid: no
I am in an antique store. Apparently, we are all characters from the Simpsons. Mr. Burns is there, and he announces that we will be having an antique fight. We are to hit each other with the antiques, and throw them at each other. If we get hit three times, we lose. The last one in wins whatever antiques are left.

And, last night...
Dream #1
lucid: no
I was watching the movie Soldier before I went to bed last night, and this is what happened:
I am holding one of the huge machine guns from the movie, pointing it at somebody. I shoot him about 6 times in the chest. He falls over, and then sits back up. I empty about 10 more shots into his chest. This time, he sits up and coughs up some blood. I feel sorry for him, but then I remember "A soldier shows no mercy. Mercy is weakness. Weakness is death" from the movie, and shoot him some more.

Dream #2
lucid: no
Eating dinner with my brothers at the table. As usual, my parents are in the other room. My brother drops a cob of corn on the ground, and picks it back up. It is covered in mud. They decide to have a fight with it, throwing it around at each other. It lands in the middle of my food. I get up, dump out my food and go to get some more, saying how good it was. My dad comes in the doorway as I'm dumping it out. He asks me "If it's so great, why are you throwing it out?". I tell him what happened. My dad gets mad at us, and starts yelling at my brother. He then turns to me and yells something kind of like "If you're going to throw that away, I want you to make me something! You know why? To celebrate my 12th Oral Birthday!". I look at him with a really weird look on my face. He storms off, and I ask my mom what he means by 12th oral birthday. She has no clue, and apparently he had been saying that a lot lately. I ask him about it later in the dream, and throw around suggestions, including that it's maybe the 12th anniversary of the day he started his business. He won't tell me what it means.

Wow... I don't know how I forgot to put this one in here... remembered it about 5 seconds after I posted the last ones.

Dream #3
lucid: no
At my school now. Eating lunch in the cafeteria. I go over to the wall, and there's a machine that gives back your money! Literally, you put money in, and it gives it back to you! What a genius plan. However, there are instructions above the machine. It says I can turn the switch to collectibles. I try it, and the interface changes. For every coin I put in, it will give me something of the equivalent face value that's rare and/ or collectible. I try it out. Putting a penny, I get one of those coins that looks like the flattened pennies you can buy at theme parks.... you know, the ones that cost 51 cents, and give you an engraving? However, this one is shaped kind of like a hook and has some kind of medieval symbol on it. I put a nickel in, and I get a weird nickel. This one I remember specifically. It was a regular nickel on the front, but the outer part of the circumference was made of ivory, or some other rare white metal. I show it to my friend, and thinks it's disgusting. I pull out my wallet to find more change, and he grabs it and says it's disgusting as well. He tries to show me what he means by twisting it around in all different ways, but it still looked like a wallet to me. I think that's when the dream ended. And for any of you wondering, I do collect coins, though I'm not sure you care.

----------


## oniman7

Well, another fallout dream. That's weird because I don't think I've even looked at the case in 3 days. For any of you that don't play Fallout, some of this dream won't make sense.

Dream #1
lucid: no
Well, I'm in somebody's house, but I have no idea who's it is. It's supposed to be mine. Looking back, it looks really familiar, but i have no clue where I've seen it before. Maybe it reminds me of my old house in the Carolina's. Either way, my mom told me she ordered some books for me. I look over at the door, and there's a huge orange book sitting there. It says "Sub-psychology:" Followed by some random word. I'm disappointed because I was waiting for placebo, hypnosis, or something similar to that. The next day a huge purple one shows up at the door (randomly appears a couple feet in front of me) and it's even weirder and more boring than the last. So I stack it on top of the other one. Well, the next book didn't show up the usual way. Our neighbor brought my brothers home from school, and they had a package. It was a series of books that they were selling for a fund raiser. They said they already sold one to the neighbor. We go inside and talk for a little bit. I look at one of my books and my Pip-Boy menu comes up (yes, from Fallout). It says that you need 100 strength to use the book....? Apparently, each book has clues on where to find a secret door, and apparently, you have to be strong to open that one. I go outside and the neighbor's van is back for some unknown reason. I get in, and my brother's have somehow already beat me there. My oldest brother (besides me) is sitting in the back. He is trying to figure out some kind of code. I could only understand a very little bit of what he was saying, something about having some code that was close somewhere. At the moment, he was trying to decipher the code for.... the tire. And the tools? Trading cards! Well, we pull into the garage, and I look to my left. What do you know, there's a code there floating above the ground. I just somehow knew it was a code, but it was made in weird shapes.

I got to the last sentence and pushed a button, which made all of it disappear.... lucky I remembered ctrl + z

----------


## oniman7

Well, I've been waking up in the morning and going back to sleep several times and napping for 20 minutes... it gives me interesting dreams that I forget as I have the next one. Anyways....

Dream #1
lucid: no
Well, I'm at a friend's house, and we are supposed to be playing airsoft. We decide to go inside. Inside, we meet one of his other friends. I find his attic, and he tells me the three of us can check it out. For future reference, his other friend is a blonde haired girl who I know in real life. I don't remember much of it, however... Near the end, there is a hole in the ceiling. There's a staircase attached to it, but it's made of something very flimsy, like cardboard, and attached with duct tape. I climb up (I'm the last one) and it breaks. Anyways, there is another hole leading down. I tell them to go down there, noticing that I'm surrounded by food! I toss it down for them to catch. I go down, and I look for a thing of banana pudding I had tossed down. I find it empty, and apparently the blonde haired girl has eaten it. I look at her, and she's changed slightly. I randomly accept it to mean that it's thedreamingwolfess. Anyways, she finds a thing of spaghetti, takes a fork and knife, and starts cutting it up politely. I tell her that nobody cares how polite she is down here, and she takes a loaf of bread, rips into it, and lets out a really loud burp (lol). Anyways, I go back over to the container of banana pudding wistfully and spoon a little out with my fingers. I can actually taste it! I spent the rest of the dream gorging myself on chocolates and such. It was great...

----------


## oniman7

Wow. It's been awhile since I posted here. I haven't remember many dreams lately, since I got back in school for the first time in nearly a week. However, last night I had three, two of which I remember.

Dream #1
lucid: no
My parents surprise me with a new laptop. It's supposedly an incredible gaming laptop. I look on the box, and it says that it has an nVidia 6600 graphics card in it. For any of you who know anything about computers, you know that's terrible. Of course, my current one has a 6150...

Dream #2
lucid: no
I walk into some kind of store that I take to be a video game store. It's night outside, and the lighting in the building is kind of an incandescent green. I walk in, and pull a thin strip of grey fabric out from my pocket. I hold it up in front of me. It is somewhat transparent. Somebody walks by it, and a holographic image of them is displayed. Then, a bunch of "nerds" comes up to me and asks if they can have their picture taken. I say "nerds" because they really look like a bunch of bums. Kind of reminded me of Comic Book Guy from the Simpsons. Anyways, they sit down on a pile of boxes in the corner. I forgot to mention that I looked at these boxes earlier, and they were covered in cockroaches. I hold the tape out in front of me, and take the "picture" (nothing really happened). And, satisfied, they turn into more cockroaches and scurry off into the boxes. There's a guy next to me who looked like somebody out of the Sarah Connor Chronicles (Terminator Series. Look for it on Fox). He walks up to me and says "I like to make friends with those nerds because they can get me good discounts". Understanding, I nod and walk off. Then, I go towards a woman that works there. She says "I hate when the Eye takes me to planet x to recruit slaves. Some of those people have family." I took this to mean one of the old games that I used to play, Shadow the Hedgehog. I start talking to her about the game. (Interestingly enough, all the information I used was from a dream I had about the game. It was actually a pretty lucid conversation, as far as dreams go. ). Suddenly, the store gets much larger and there are now really bright white lights. There is a laptop class. There are a bunch of people huddled over the laptops, with one person using a microphone. He tells them to hit a button on the top. He then gets all excited and says something along the lines of "See? You managed to turn it on without breaking anything!". I walk over to another staff member who seems much more qualified. I pull out my laptop from my previous dream and ask him how complicated it is to set it up for the first time.

----------


## oniman7

I haven't been too faithful with this lately. Yesterday I wasn't in a good mood, so I didn't feel like typing out my dream.

So, for last night:

Dream #1
lucid: no
This dream started off with me in a hospital. It was like a normal hospital, but something was different about it. The only aesthetic thing I noticed were the floors and the walls. The floors and about 80% of the walls were made out of regular grey concrete. I am walking with my family down a hallway. We come to the end, and there is an elevator. About half the lights overhead are burned out, especially near the elevator. We chose the stairs (glad I didn't choose the elevator. No clue what could be waiting there). Anyways, we open a door and see some stairs, also made out of concrete. I think to myself that this would (maybe already had, I don't know) make a great shelter against zombies. We go downstairs, and my family is no longer there. There is a huge door, basically a slab of concrete with hinges. It is very hard to push open, but I manage to do it. There are some people, and a receptionist at the desk. I find another smaller door made out of steel and push it open. I open it to see only a bright light. The light fades, and I am looking at my school cafeteria. The weirdness doesn't stop there. I go in to my normal lunch table, and there are a bunch of friends there that I no longer go to school with. We are apparently having a birthday party for one of them. In real life, she is Asian (South Korean to be exact), but here she is what I thought to be African. Her hair poofs out in random directions and is about two feet in diameter. I was scared she would ask if I thought she was ugly. Anyways, I go to tell her something, only to find that she has run off. I see her telltale hair disappear up someone's pants leg. I chase that person around to talk to her. Coming, back I see her hair bobbing around as she runs out. I find her, and it's a little girl, about 4 years old. I say something like "Oh. I thought..."
Turns out it really was my friend and she says "Thought what?! That it wasn't me because I'm so short?! Well you know what? I'm just small like this!" Dream ends.

And then, last night.
Dream #1
lucid: no
I am in a car, driving ( I love driving dreams ). There's a girl I know in the car next to me, and we bump into each other. Our cars merge so that we are in one car together, talking. Our main point of focus is some kind of screen on the dashboard. It is some kind of music or something that we are discussing. I was trying really hard to impress her, even though I never liked her in real life. We are drinking some kind of coffee. I could normally tell you what kind it was based on taste, but I never drank out of mine. Anyways, there was a fork in the road, and the cars split again. She is driving what looks like a white smart car. I have the intention of finding her later, thinking it was an accident. Drove for a little bit, and the dream ended. 

The first dream should be a good subject for a dream map.

----------


## oniman7

Well, it's been awhile, and I've had some interesting dreams. I haven't been able to write them down, and some I've forgotten, so expect this to be a long post. Congratulations to all who have the tenacity to read this.

A forgotten dream two nights ago:
lucid: no
Well, I was in what was supposedly my math classroom. I ask the teacher to let me go to the nurse for some reason, and he lets me. 
(Time gap)
On my way back to the classroom. Suddenly, there are people I know behind me. For my own benefit, they are Mike S., Cam, and somebody else. There is a room off to the side of the hallway. It is painted red. It reminds me of a day care center. They finally persuade me to go in there for a while, I get the feeling that I have control of where they go. Maybe because the teacher will know something is weird when I go back and they don't show up with me. We go inside, and there is all manner of entertainment set up, but for younger children. There are several T.V.'s scattered around. On some, there are video games hooked up. One I remember expressly is Sonic Adventure two (A game I played a lot when I was younger). I go back to my group of friends and find them all playing with hula hoops. I tell them that we should probably go back before the teacher gets suspicious. Cam begs me to stay, saying he doesn't want to go back to Ms. Gavreau's class (the spanish teacher, but we left from math). I don't remember what happened, but I do remember eventually giving in to one of his arguments.

The night before last:
lucid: no
Well, I am in Wal-Mart, or some place that looks a lot like it. I turn around to find my brothers. They are buying some kind of trading cards, and they spend around $50 on them. I turn again, and find a bunch of airsoft guns. There is one there that I remember looking at in particular. For anybody that knows anything about airsoft, it was a gas blow back MP5 that used CO2 ( :drool: ). A girl from my school comes over and reaches above my head. Earlier, I failed to notice that there was a rack above my head. There is some Pokemon skin for the Nintendo DS. She looks around to make sure that nobody is watching her. Completely ignoring me, she picks it up and walks off. I go out the door to find a beach. 
(Scene Change)
I'm not quite sure if we changed scene or not, but we are now all in our bathing suits on the beach. Being afraid of water (more particularly, violent encounters with water), the waves are too large for me. So I start beach combing. I don't remember ever seeing her, but suddenly there is a girl I know from school. I'll call her J.B., by her initials. Anyways, even though I don't like her IRL, I decide that she is worth impressing in the dream. I try to cover up what I'm doing, finding it embarrassing for some reason. I go into the water. All of a sudden, the waves have grown huge. I shout for my mom, who is laying on a towel, to get up and run. Following my own advice, I make a dash for it. The waves, nearly 30 feet tall at this point, are rushing towards me. It finally catches up to me, and hits me in the back. However, it just hits me and recedes immediately. 
(scene change)
I would separate this into separate dreams, but I think it's all one. Anyways, I get up and find the place to be a kind of factory or shipping yard. I see J.B. there, working (she's 15). For some reason, she has been forced to get a job there. She shows us around for a little bit.
(scene change)
I am in the back of a car, with my mom driving and J.b. in the front. We pull off at a house. It's nighttime now. J tells my mom that she can pick her up to go to the mall at.... X o'clock (don't remember what it really was). I get the feeling that I wasn't supposed to be there, or that I really wasn't in the car and was seeing it out of my body.
(scene change, yet again)
It is now daylight, but we are in the car again. J is up front, sitting next to my mom. She says something about something somebody said to her (hope that makes sense). Something about how she wasn't cool, or worth being around, something around those lines. Suddenly, she's in the side seat next to me. Her body looks like that of another girl I know, H.H. we'll call her. Feeling like it was my place to step in, I told her she was a great girl and that anybody would be lucky to be with her. She suddenly gets all.... sappy, for lack of a better word. She's now in the body of yet another girl, H.C. I don't really remember what happened from there.

And then, last night.

Dream #1
lucid: no
I was playing Morrowind, modding it with the construction set that comes with it. Every time I wanted to go in and test it, I would actually go into the game, instead of just playing it on my computer. Anyways, one of the times I went in there, my friend Colin was there. We talk for a little bit. I exit it to change something, and go back in. Now my brother is there. Colin creates a character, and my brother asks what his name is. Colin says it will be Colin Leafshearty (he's a leprechaun). My brother says that's wrong, because there's a character named Colin Moriarty in Fallout 3 (notice how the names sound very similar when pronounced). I get mad at my brother for embarrassing me like that, and then I realize he's not allowed to play Fallout, so he couldn't know that. I need to get in the habit of RC'ing, because that should have tripped my senses.

Dream #2
lucid: no
This is more of a dream fragment than anything. I am watching some movie on the disney channel. It's about a family that finds an orphan girl wandering in their yard. Anyways, she doesn't have any clothes. They give her things to cover herself with, but she seems like she wants to show her breasts to the camera. Before anybody thinks about how sexist this is, consider something.... this was on Disney Channel. I think the absurdity of that should say something.

----------


## oniman7

Seems as though some of my dreams have had recurring themes lately. Any thoughts, or explanations?

----------


## oniman7

Well, some pretty terrible grades have resulted in the loss of my home internet.... I'm typing this from school. Either way, I haven't had many interesting dreams lately, so I haven't had much motivation to recall them. Although, there were a couple I remembered. So, here they are.

Dream #1
lucid: no
I took part in some kind of epic good versus bad struggle. Apparently, America had been taken over by a new government that called itself simply "the empire". Anyways, I remember a VERY brief moment ( maybe a third of a second ) of a dark city outside. It was in the future, because a car flew overhead. I was now in a building. I was on the bottom level, and the ceiling was about 50 feet above me. Thinking back, it reminds me of a ballroom. There is a floor above us with guards. There is also a man up there with a hunting rifle (or other bolt action, not quite sure). Anyways, apparently we were political prisoners for rebelling against the empire. He had a certain amount of shots, I remember he made sure it was less than the number of people. The plan was to shoot randomly and only about 1/5th of us would survive. I noticed a staircase to my right. I didn't go down all the way, but it was blocked by the wall, so I hid there. A girl in my yearbook class (who is, coincidentally, sitting directly across from me in the computer lab) warns me that I'm cheating, and he'll send his guards after me. I come back up, and then try to sneak so I'm not caught coming from the stairs. I get back up, and the demeanor has changed. Everyone one of the prisoners is now somebody from my school, and they don't seem to care that they're being shot at. They are trying to get behind other people, though, so the bullet will stop. It's almost as if we're playing dodgeball, with everybody chattering amongst themselves. I'm now standing with a group of people. The guy with the hunting rifle is now on the bottom floor with us. I see him pull back the bolt, and then he turns his sights on the group of people I'm in. He walks over, and I am terrified. I'm hoping he doesn't shoot. Of course, with my subconscious working against me, he shoots me and two others beside me.  One gets shot in the leg, one in the arm, and I'm shot in the hand. There's one kid next to me (the one shot in the arm) and he's holding a mechanical pencil. The guy with the rifle tells him that if he wants to live, he'll probably have to dig the bullet out with the pencil, or risk bleeding to death. I wander dazedly into a room off to the side. Now, there is the guy with the rifle (I guess the leader of the empire). He is sitting next to his wife, in velvet covered chairs. Once I go in there, I get a completely different side. His wife takes sympathy on me, and helps me pull the bullet out. It is the size of a .50 BMG (half an inch around at the widest part, and 4.5 inches long). The entire thing is lodged in my hand. For anybody who doesn't know, when a bullet is fired, it detaches from the shell. The shell is usually about 3/4 the length or longer. Anyways, it starts to transform in front of my eyes. It turns into a kind of tripod, it looks like one of the really small bending ones for cameras. The leader asks me if I knew what it did. I replied no. He told his wife to show me how to use it, and left the room. Dream ended.

And then, a funny short dream that I had last night. Watching it from 3rd person.
Lucid: no
A guy is on a sidewalk, surrounded by grass. He walks up to a vender at a table, who supposedly sells gardening supplies. He buys a bunch of flowers and seeds. The vender dumps them all in one white paper bag. What the other guy didn't know was that they put crickets in there (supposedly to help the plants?). Anyways, it is a really big one. It reminds me of the pet cricket the guy had in Balls of Fury. Anyways, just like in the movie, he completely kills it. he crushes the bag flat against his chest, and accidentally drops the bag. He picks it up again, and the cricket is still barely alive. He folds the bag in half, and makes the crease right where the cricket is, and crushes it to death. He walks off, completely unaware of what happened.

----------


## oniman7

Hi all, from school, again! Well, some interesting dreams last night, and even a lucid dream.

Dream #1
lucid: yes (DILD)

Well, I don't remember exactly how this started. I had just won some incredible victory, and everybody was celebrating. It closely resembled the storyline of Ender's Game ( a great book, by the way. ). Anyways, I went to the showers, a shared facility in the story. Everybody's cheering for me and they let me have the one private space. I suddenly realize that this is a dream. Despite my constant reality checks, (my way to stabilize dreams) I quickly lose lucidity. It changes to a loading screen, and it says "Loading; prepare to enter hell". It changes to a wasteland scene, a lot like Fallout. There was some guy off to my left being mauled by a giant robot dog. I have a rifle slung over my back. I turn to the guy next to me and said "Yeah, another guy had that glitch too". Pretty funny when I think about it.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

Lol! Cool dreams... It reminds me of the dream I had last night... I was hitting a bunch of zombies with a broken pipe... No connection with your dream but still... lol!

I've stopped LDing.. I've decided I should try increasing my Dream Recall first so I stopped RCing which has stopped me from LDing.. I now know how RCs are important O.o

----------


## oniman7

I'm back from school, everybody! I hate the Macs that we have to use at our school... they only allow me to type 60 WPM instead of my usual 80! Oh well... I guess a lot of people would kill to be able to type 40. Anyways, I didn't remember any dreams last night, but I had a nightmare and a funny dream last night.

Dream #1
lucid: no
Nightmare
I don't remember exactly how this started, but I was at my friend's house. It was a random house with about 30 acres of clear land all around it, and then a lot of woods. Anyways, we are attacked by vampires ( like the ones from 30 Days of Night) . The first time I see them, I am in a room, and I turn around. Two of them run by the door, and one of them gives me a Freddy Kruger wave (hold each finger up, and bring it down slowly, starting with your pinky and ending up with your index finger. You're supposed to have long nails, which it did, and your nails usually end up going to your wrist). I then hear screaming, so I run out of the room. About 5 feet to my right is a long hallway. I look down it, and it is covered with mirrors (I guess to confuse me?). Anyways, the two vampires are mauling somebody. I stand there frozen. One of them turns around and looks at me. He says something like "Don't worry. We only kill those who don't answer the call." I then hear a knock on the window from the room I was originally in. I realize this is what he means by"the call". I open the blinds, and there is a vampire gripping on to the window. I let him in, afraid they'll kill me if I don't. He smiles and runs past me. 
(Scene change).
This part was actually kind of humorous. There were a bunch of people outside at a picnic, and I was watching from third person. The vampires blended in for a while, and then attacked. The humans didn't even realize what was happening (stood there unaware while other ones were attacked). Eventually, the vampires finished and started talking and laughing with themselves. This was the first time I saw their mouths. These particular vampires had mouths that opened sideways, and had huge teeth.
(Scene change)
Back to the house. I hear a tapping at the same window. I am scared to open it, because I'm one of the few people left. I open the blinds, and my friend Tyler is trying to get in. I think they're chasing him. I close the blinds because some vampires are about to walk by. Later in the day, I hear a knock from the front door. I go there, and it is slightly open. This has been a recurring theme in my dreams lately. Usually, I will go to close it, and something will jump out and attack me. I go over to it and slowly reach out. I touch it, and it flings open. Tyler is standing there, covered in dirt and cuts. He says they attacked him, and he barely made it away. Eventually, two more kids come in. That's it. This is all we have left. I think about calling my mom to come pick us up. I figure that we can run out to the car, if she can get here in time. I tell everybody out it. Everybody agrees but Tyler. My cell phone is still upstairs, and it would take my mom 20 minutes to get there even if I could call her. Tyler says 20 minutes isn't enough. He says we need to get going, or they could get us. I think my mom came anyways, and we decided to make a run for it. The dream ended, and I don't remember what happened.

Dream #2
lucid: no
I was apparently watching Everybody Loves Raymond. It cut off, and there was a paper towel commercial starring the cast.

Marie: Raymond, your house is a mess.

Raymond: Yeah, Ma, but it's so hard to clean.

Marie: *understanding*. Oh. Well I know just what you need. -insert brand name paper towels here- number 5!

Raymond: Thanks, Ma. Now Debra can clean right.

Marie: *kicks the paper towel roll. It lands in a bathtub, which for some reason is surrounded by barbed wire.*

A screen now pops up with the standard "side effects may include" narrator, who talks about them. They look like hefty brand paper towels, with the number 5 after the name.

The commercial is now over. Frank is in the bathroom, cleaning up (with the paper towels). His window is open, and he can see into the room directly across from him. It is apparently Robert's house, and there is a fridge in the bathroom. Frank picks up the phone.

Frank: Hey Robert, you left your fridge open when you were cleaning it.

Robert: *dismally* Yeah, thanks dad. I'll see to it.

At this point, Raymond comes into view from out of the refrigerator door. he has a half empty pepsi and a tub of ham, and apparently he's getting ready to take a bath. Frank picks the phone back up.

Frank: *sarcastically*. Nevermind. The master chef just showed up.

Hope you enjoyed, and good job to all of you that had the tenacity to read this.

----------


## oniman7

Well, I had a chance for a lucid last night, and I missed it. Either that, or I just didn't care.

Dream #1
lucid: maybe ( I won't count it )
Well, this was very short. I was on a building, looking at the courtyards about 10 feet down. There was some kind of war going on. There was a guy at the bottom who had a zintorev (vintorez?). It's a Russian 9mm sniper rifle, with an internal silencer. You can only shoot semi automatic with it. Anyways, there was a guy next to me. We were watching the guy with the vintorez. He turns, flips it to full auto, and empties about 15 bullets into somebody. I turned to the guy next to me and said "I know this isn't real because that gun can't go full auto.". Dream ended after we jumped down from the building.

----------


## oniman7

Had another lucid. Write more when I find something better than my ipod.

Alright, so I found a computer I can use here at school. I had this dream two nights a go, so it's a little hazy.

Dream #1
lucid: yes (DILD)
Ok, well, this didn't start out lucid. I was in the passenger seat of a car and my friend was driving. he was a good driver, until he decided that he wanted to get past a metal gate ( I now fear for the day he turns 16 ). He speeds up and rams it as fast as he can. We go on two wheels, and almost flip over. He manages to get us back on all four wheels, but now we go on the other side. Randomly, we start rolling through the air, hovering above the ground.

Me: Luis, stop the car! I think I'm dreaming!
Luis: Oh. Okay. *He pushes a button and the car stops spinning.*
I look down at my watch. there are about two hundred digits on the face. Now I know I'm dreaming.
Me: See you later, Luis.
Luis: What?! Are you not on the face anymore?!

 Now I'm riding on the top of a train. It's dark out. I turn around and see a girl I know. I must have done something to get her mad, because she's trying to kill me. We jump off the train, and she's chasing me. I run into a building. It's a lot like the cabin I used in another dream to teleport. This time, it's abandoned, and very dark. Knowing it's a dream, I decide not to go in there, because I don't know what could be waiting. I turn around, and the girl chasing me, Lexi is blocking the only exit. She tells me to come outside. I follow. I go out, and she has gotten in our car (thankfully our crappy one). She tries to start the car, but it won't turn over. She has a friend there. For some reason, the friend is doing some kind of mind control on me. I can't move very fast. Just to taunt her, I hop on one foot away from the car. it finally turns over. I snap my fingers, expecting it to explode. Nothing happens. This time, I imagine a small flame  inside the car and snap. The windows shatter and flames shoot out. I walk down the road, and the dream ends.

Dream #2
lucid: no
I hear a noise out in the garage, which is connected to the laundry room. I go out in the laundry room, and there is a guy dressed in full black, with a ski mask. He is doing laundry. He turns around and yells. I take his car keys and lock the car, and he chases after me. I go out the door, and it turns out the "thief" is my little brother. he is swinging a knife at me. My grandfather comes up behind him and grabs him, but he's still swinging the knife. My grandfather decides to grab the knife I'm holding and makes a small cut in my brother's arm, which makes him drop the knife.

----------


## oniman7

I only remember bits and pieces of this, but here it is;

Dream #1
lucid:  no
Well, my brothers had gone to the doctor. She asked us if we had any dogs, and we said yes. She asked what kind it was, and I told her it was a German Shepherd- Hound mix. She told my brothers that there was a small chance that the dog could give them a rare illness that would kill them. My mom started freaking out. She drove home, picked up my dog, and drove her immediately to a dog shelter to give her away. The rest of the dream, she was trying to cheer me up, telling me weird things like "Oh, yeah. I just got the new Call of Duty movie for you". Gotta tell you, it really didn't help.

----------


## oniman7

Dream #1
lucid: no
not much recollection. I was at a cabin somewhere. I went into the main lodge to wash some towels, which we were out of. While there, I met some woman who tried to show off by doing something impressive. Instantly mad, I talked back at her in spanish (which I'm learning). Anyways, she starts shouting out random words that I take to be in Spanish. Anyways, I walk off, defeated, and she apologize and says that she doesn't know any Spanish. I have some hazy recollections of the rest of the dream, but nothing worth writing down.

Dream #2
lucid: no
A vague recollection of running my tongue over my pallet, which was swollen.

----------


## oniman7

Dream #1
lucid: no
I was in a computer lab, not unlike the one at school. I don't remember what they were doing, however, there was a kid sitting across from me that always messes with me at school. He finally took something of mine, and I blew up at him. He stood there, dumbfounded, and then the teacher came over and started yelling at him some more. The teacher walked away, and then all the kids sitting around me puckered their lips and made a kissing noise (sucking up to the teacher...?)

Dream #2
lucid: no
I had a dream where I was sitting at my computer when I got a Steam (copyright symbol ) message from my friend. It said something like "hey, lolbizkit. We haven't talked in a while". It was pretty weird.

----------


## oniman7

Dream #1
lucid: sort of
I was in some kind of store, or just some kind of public building. This kid started messing with my brother (who's almost twice the other kid's size). I hear it and turn around. I shove the kid, and he falls back almost 20 feet. I then walk up to him and start yelling. I have a huge surge of adrenaline, it almost feels like waves of energy every time my heart beats (and, literally, I felt waves every time my heart pumped). This made me lucid (and I will submit this to the EILD thread). All I could focus on was beating the kid, because I was mad. Of course, I woke up and almost fell out of my bed punching.

----------


## oniman7

I haven't had access to a computer for a few days, so  here it goes.

Dream #1
lucid: no
For whatever reason, I took a vacation (  by myself ) and went to some northern state. I think it was Montana or something like that. Anyways, my parents came after me. By this time, I was in some town in Seattle. Wherever Mount Saint helen's is. Anyways, the volcano went off right then.  We sat there and watched it from a safe distance. We were packed up to leave, when the inside of the mountain exploded. I went to climb up on a small shack to look at it, when something tackled me. Some kind of flying thing. Anyways, everything stopped attacking us and started attacking everybody else. We were just sitting in lawn chairs watching it happen. I remember one thing sneaking up on some guy while he was tending to his garden. It came up behind him and impaled him. After the "show" was over, we packed up and went home.

Dream #2
lucid: no
Something about zombies. We found one in my garage and tried to kill it without using guns ( we didn't have any ). Anyways, my friend would shove it back with a broom and my job was to hit it in the head with a hammer. At one point, it started to look like my friend justin. Of course, since I swing like I'm drunk in my dreams, I missed almost every time. Not only that, I put so much effort into it that I almost fell over and got attacked. Anyways, I finally killed it,Then another one came into my garage and started attacking us. This one looked like my friend Michael. I hit it in the head with a hammer, and he turned around and said "that won't work on my strong head", He then ate me.

Dream #3
lucid: no
Something about packing my lunch.

----------


## oniman7

Dream #1
lucid: no
My grandparents took me on some kind of beach trip. We went to sign in to the hotel, and I looked across the street. There was a fort (kind of like the Castillo De San Marcos where I live). Anyways, there was a small bridge leading over to the fort. It was a drawbridge, and didn't look strong enough to hold more than one car.  There were a couple on it when it raised up.  One of the cars rolled backwards off the bridge and slammed into a concrete wall.  My grandparents, being absolutely oblivious, wanted us to drive across it to get to the fort.

----------


## oniman7

Had school off Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday (today's Tuesday for me). Some weird dreams, but dates may be mixed up.

I woke up Thursday morning, did a DEILD. I saw my brother and my grandmother, and they both kept telling me to do reality checks. I kept telling them I wasn't dreaming. I finally did it, found out I was dreaming, and woke up.
Did another DEILD. did a reality check, found out I was dreaming, and "woke up". 
It was a FA where I instantly became lucid. Then i woke up.
Finally, I did another DEILD and this one was a bit more successful. I went outside of my house and walked around fo ra little bit. On the way out of my house, I saw my cat trying to open the door. She was the size of a pig and had green claws a couple inches long. She just kind of stared at me as I walked out the door. My house looked like it was some place in Italy, and next door was an outdoor pizarria. (sp?). I forgot to stabilize more often and woke up.

Saturday
Dream #1
lucid:no
I was in military school, and didn't realize until the second day. Apparently my parents had put me in there for some reason. It wasn't nearly as strict as it should have been, but was really easy. A bunch of my friends were there for no reason. The CO took us to a store, and told us we would have to buy our entire supply of food for the year from the money we had with us now. I only had $45 in my wallet. I decided to spend it all on Entennman's donuts. My *wonderful* logic was something like this;  I could go a long time without food, and when everybody else was out of stuff like donuts, they would buy them back for a lot more than they were worth. Then a thought hit me; I had airsoft the next day (I really did).  I figured out I had to get out of there if I wanted to play, and I woke up.

And then, last night, Monday.
Dream #1
lucid: no
We were in an abandoned parking lot next to a shady looking vet. My mom found some stray cat walking around and decided we needed to take her inside. After some talk, we found out she hung out a lot around there, but they wouldn't let her in because she had some disease. Completely forgetting the cat, my mom and dad started talking to a cop standing around. The plan was that they were going to take off speeding down the road, and the cop was supposed to let them have a couple of seconds and go off chasing them.

Brings my lucid count from 15 to 19. By the way, I found out yesterday that one of my favorite songs is about lucid dreaming. it's called silent lucidity by Queensryche.

EDIT: Reading back over it, I think it brings the count from 12 to 16

----------


## oniman7

A weird dream from the night before last (internet was down at school yesterday)

lucid: no
I was riding in a van, and there was a cage next to me with a small white mouse in it. The van hit a bump, and the cage door opened. The mouse ran out. I leaned the chair back to look for it, and felt a crunch and heard a small squeak. Then I started looking around the van for the mouse, hoping I hadn't killed it.

Dream #2
lucid: no
I was a character in a video game. I think it was some game like Sonic the Hedgehog, but with guns. I was out of ammo and running away from a bunch of people trying to kill me. I was in a cave with an ancient ruin in it, and a canal down the middle. I found a secret way out and came out into a grassland. There was a locked tower. It cut to  different view, and three people were talking about a big sniper rifle sitting on the table and how they would give it to me if I found a way in.

Last Night
Dream #1
Lucid: no
I was in a two story house, and we were apparently being attacked by zombies. I went down the stairs to look for stuff we could use. I found a couple of knives, some hammers, screwdrivers, etc. I tried to go back up the stairs, but found the door closed. I put the stuff down and tried to open it. My grandmother was on the other side, and she thought I was a zombie. She kept slamming the door into my face and then closed it and locked it. I undid the lock and opened it up to show her it was me. I then demonstrated how easy it was to get through. I locked the door back, and then punched it a couple of times until it came off the hinges. We then went upstairs and found everybody else shooting the zombies down as they got closer. Then we saw some kind of witch or vampire thing come into the house downstairs. It slowly came upstairs and tossed a flaming ball into the room, which lit it on fire.

Another version of the same dream that I've had at some point;
I'm in the same house, with the same problem (zombies) but the style of.... art was different. This time it was more like a video game (I don't know why. I haven't played more than three hours in the past two months). Anyways, we had a health bar at the top. Every time a zombie reached the window, we lost some. The witch came again, only this time she would appear several times randomly and toss a bomb into the room if we didn't shoot her first. This took down a lot of our health.

Dream #2
lucid: no
*I've just remembered something I've heard about dreams "Visualize your dream. Record it in PRESENT tense. Put it in a permanent form. Persist in your efforts, and you will achieve dream control. From the Queensryche song Silent lucidity, so I'm not sure if it works or if it's really necessary. But I'll try it*
I am on a field trip. Quite a few of us decide we're going to go across the street and buy ice cream. I am looking around for my wallet and remember that I left it at home. I then look around for any money that I might have brought with me. I reach into my right pocket and pull out a huge wad of 10 and 5 dollar bills. A bunch of kids next to me start staring at the wad of money, and I explain to them I left my wallet at home. Not sure what happened next.

----------


## oniman7

I'm still going with recording them in the present tense, so bear with me please.

Dream #1
lucid: no
I had gone to sleepover at my friend's house (who I don't know in real life). It's late at night, and I hear a noise. I go downstairs, and his sister (who was sleeping on the couch) has run off after their mother. I had no clue what was happening, but I quickly figured out she was possessed. I had known this earlier, but I ignored it. Her mom was struggling with her, trying to get her to calm down. Knowing he couldn't save her, my friend's dad took me and my friends out the back door. I grabbed my cell phone and my backpack, which was filled with food. I guess I was thinking the thing would run us out of town. We ran as fast as we could, but most of the houses had fences around the yards, so we couldn't find a way out. We ran as fast as we could, and we ran until sunlight. I hear some demonic laughing behind me. I look over my shoulder and get my first good look at it. It looked like a normal girl, but much paler, with sharp teeth and blank eyes. It was catching up with me, and I had to make a last minute decision. I dropped my bag (which weighed probably 20 pounds) and ran faster. But we were still about even, and I know it would last longer than I would. Out on the horizon, I see my friends running back towards us. When we reached them, they ran past me and attacked it. They tackled it over and restrained it. As we were walking with it next to us, I could see her eyes turn back to normal. Her skin turned back to its normal color and her teeth retracted. Whatever had possessed her was going to leave her alone. We walk for awhile, and we decide that the only way we can go is across the river. Problem is, there's only one way. It's a bridge that you have to climb up, and then crawl across hand over hand. It was inflatable, and looked like some toy somebody had left out (by this time we were in a very rich neighborhood). That was fine for everybody else, but I have a fear of heights and a terrible fear of water. There's a path that goes around the lake and to the other side. Me and one of my friends argue about  it for awhile, and then we decide that I can take the path if I can find a way around to it. I step on a boat that's tied up, and try to use it to walk across. Sadly, the dream ended here.
 I might make a dream map of this place, not only because it presents a linear chase path, but because I think I've seen the lake area in one of my other dreams. We'll wait until I get my home computer back, though.

Dream #2
lucid: no
This was actually a dream that I had the other night, but forgot about it.
I have an app on my I pod and my computer called Pandora. It's essentially an internet radio that learns what music you like (though attributes. A lot of mine are hard rock roots, extensive vamping, vocal-centric aesthetic, minor key tonality, etc. Give me a heads up if you figure out what any of that means). Anyways, you create a station from a song and then you give the next song a thumbs up or thumbs down and it reads what attributes you like and which you don't. Well, in the dream, I was looking at this on my I-pod. I had my usual station, Rock. But I had three others. They were named "anime"  "Tinushuru" (or something like that) and "Dream Magic". How I missed that last one, I'll never know.

----------


## oniman7

I haven't had access to a computer lately, and I may not for a while. Had a couple of interesting dreams last night.

Dream #1
lucid: no
Apparently, some scientist  had invented a new method for the electric chair. It involved increasing pressure in the room so that the air would be electrified (how, I don't know). Anyways, I was supposed to be one of the first people to use it on criminals. On that day, there must have been 12 people waiting to be killed. 8 of them were teens that were in there because of some crime they committed that I kept hearing about in the background over radios and such. Anyways, my job was to make the pressure just enough so that the lightning could jump across the air. It had a weird bar, like a video game. I had to hold it down until the gauge read right (and it went by fast). At one point, I accidentally set it to almost 4 times the amount of pressure that was supposed to be in there. Not hearing me shout it, the director closed the door (They had a couple people go into a steel room where there were several chairs waiting.). At this point, the immense pressure in the room had started killing them. The first one literally had his skull crushed, and I think one more died from the pressure before it was opened. The ones who survived were let go, and we did another.... "batch" for lack of a better word. The whole time, I was afraid somebody would shove me in and close the door.

Dream #2
lucid: no
I was playing some kind of bizarre video game/ shootout/ airsoft war. It started with me and another guy in a cave. We were shooting out the front at several people in front of us. Then, zombies started coming in. We killed a bunch of the slow ones, and then started barricading. The fast ones seemed like they could even phase through walls. After killing all of those, a giant hand ( at least 8 feet around ) started coming up through the ground. Luckily, we had a mechanical claw outside that would drop in materials every now and then, and it accidentally crushed the thing's head before it could come up. But now something bigger is coming. Something much bigger. We need to run. I look down and I see a computer logged onto a chat room, and people are saying things like "HOLY ****. I hope it crushes them" and "death to the cowards" ( I assume for hiding in the cave ). We go to where there was a tunnel earlier, and it's blocked off. I turn around and can barely make out a dark tunnel. We decide to take it. Running full speed, we hear the ground shaking from behind us sometimes. We reach a building and go to the farthest room. We see it's next to a cave, so we're hoping the building connects to it somehow. We get in the farthest back room and look around. The only thing I see is a rather large air vent. By this time, I know it's just a game (I was thinking airsoft at this point), and I'm not willing to crawl through those tight spaces for a game. We look over and see two girls from the enemy team ( who go to my school ). They're looking for us, and one of them smiles when I stick my head up to look. My teammate goes out to meet them, and he gets shot. I wait at the door, waiting to use the surrender rule (since airsoft guns shoot projectiles at such high speeds, if you can get within 5 feet of somebody, tap them, and shout "surrender", they're out). When they open the door, I tapped both of them and shouted "surrender". After explaining the rule to them, they both went from being really happy to dejected.

Dream #3
lucid: yes (DILD)
Round two of the last dream. This time, the leaders (who for some reason, I think to be Skynet from the Terminator series ) decide it's not a game anymore. We must be eliminated. We take off running, and a white fighter plane comes after us. We hear a loudspeaker announcing that they are going to be launching a bomb, and we jump off into some forest on the side to hide. Some of us are still carrying our airsoft guns from last game because we were so shocked. My friend Zach has a 30 pound SAW (Squad Automatic Weapon). He jumps down into the trench with me. Suddenly, the whole thing doesn't seem right to me. I realize I'm dreaming. At first I dismiss it. I recognize that I'm dreaming, but it doesn't mean anything to me. Then I realize I can use it.  My friend Dan is there. I say "I'm dreaming. I can get us out of this". I turn to Dan (who is interested in lucid dreaming. I think his name is Khatool here) and I tell him "Hey, you're having a dream too." He looks at me and says "you told me that three hours ago. I was lucid, but thunder kept waking me up." I look to a tree on my left, and find a Barret sniper rifle. I lift it up and fit it to my shoulder, and then I realize there's no magazine in it. I feel something very heavy in my pocket, and pull out the clip. The bullets didn't look as big as they should have been, but oh well. I raise it to my shoulder and look through the scope. It's cool, because I have to find my target myself, but I know I can always make one appear if I need to. I see a white van driving around in circles and realize it's looking for us, so it can tell the drone where to go. I shoot it twice in the side, but nothing happens. I can't find it, so I zoom out the scope. Now I see it. Sweeping the scope to the left, it moves just faster than the truck. I pull the trigger and the bullet hits one of the tires. It spins out and crashes into a tree before rolling down a very long hill. Satisfied, I drop it and the dream ends 

Dream #4
lucid: yes (DILD)
I was in my house. I plugged a vacuum cleaner in to vacuum one of the rooms, and it makes a terrible grinding noise that I don't realize until later. After cleaning, I have the weirdest vision. It's 4 big sailor guys sitting on one of my chairs. Ned Flanders comes in, dressed in a dress and bonnet, and asks if any of them would consider going out with him. Going back to what I was doing, I randomly become lucid.  I tried to turn the vacuum cleaner off, but it wouldn't, so I unplugged it. It stopped for half a second and then resumed. But then, what seemed like a miracle. I suddenly hear a voice saying " Don't try to get rid of the noise. Use it. Use it to keep you in your dream. It will stabilize you. " and then bits of newspaper went by my vision like on a crime show. One of them read "posted under the smellcoffee part of the forum". To demonstrate this, though failing to demonstrate anything at all, I saw Homer Simpson pull a ghost version of himself through a door. But the voice was right. Without doing any stabilization other than the sound, I was able to stay lucid a while. I even explored most of my house before waking up. 

EDIT: I'm up to 18 lucids now, since November.

----------


## Phantasos

Seems like it was lucky day - 2 lucids in a row!

----------


## Robot_Butler

I wish I could get a disembodied voice to give me helpful dream advice during my lucids.

----------


## oniman7

> I wish I could get a disembodied voice to give me helpful dream advice during my lucids.



It was incredibly helpful. I know I haven't posted in.... 10 days. But you can expect that to change. I don't remember my dream from last night, so hopefully tomorrow.

----------


## oniman7

Back in business as of last night.

Dream #1
lucid: no
I was trying to get to sleep, and my grandmother came into the room. She decided that the best way to get me to sleep was to stay in there and talk with me until I did. When that obviously didn't work, she decided to grab a guitar and play it until I went to sleep. I finally told her to get out of my room.

Dream #2
lucid: no
I'm walking around what used to be a street. There's some kind of war going through the country, and this area was obviously hit. I look around and see people tied to street lights, dead. Buildings are crumbling and the area is empty. I look down and see a woman tied to a street post, but I see her chest rising and falling and realize she must have lived. I untie her and can see she's in fear. She keeps telling me that something's coming, but she can't tell me what. She says she hears a noise coming closer. Then she jumps out and hides behind a bush. I see a beast round the corner. It's vaguely humanoid, huge, and yellow. It starts to run after me. But then, I see something coming down the street. It's a platoon of soldiers. (It gets ridiculous here) They've all got a huge pistol in each hand, and they start firing. While they're shooting, they're not really paying attention, just talking with each other and laughing. Dream ends.

Dream #3
lucid: no
I was at my grandparents' house with my brothers, but my grandfather wasn't there. I guess they got divorced. There was very little light in the house, and most of the furniture was gone. Apparently, she had lost most of the money in the divorce. I feel something in my pocket and pull out my cell phone. It's a text from my grandfather. He's asking me if we're enjoying the thing he sent. It's supposed to be a fan, but it also has power outlets. Of course, being my brothers, they decided to hook up a TV and Playstation to it.

----------


## oniman7

Dream #1
lucid: maybe?
I had a dream last night. And in the dream, I went to sleep and had another dream. It was lucid. I don't remember exactly what happened, but I talked to one of my friends. She went over and talked to another one of her friends, and I was constantly afraid I would wake up. Her friend walked over and said something to me and I woke up. I wonder what this is classified as; a lucid dream within a non lucid dream. If you've been following for a while, you know this happened to me before. I was in school (in a non lucid) and decided to do a WILD (just consisted of falling asleep). I was then in a lucid dream inside a non lucid dream.

----------


## oniman7

I just had a thought; a lot of people claim that everybody has a dream guide. I wonder if the disembodied voice was supposed to be just that? Given that I see DG's as figments of you subconscious (though incredibly helpful figments) I'm gonna guess that it's whatever I decide to make it. Any thoughts? Anyways, I haven't been posting in a while, but I did remember some dreams. I'm not going to separate them by night like I'll usually do if I miss a post, I'll just post them in no particular order and pretend like I had them last night.

Dream #1
lucid: no
I walked into my school (again, nothing like my real school) and everybody's in either a dress or a tuxedo. I realize that today was the formal dance and I had plans to go. I look down and realize that I'm wearing my tuxedo, but I left my ticket and my money at home (My school sells little tickets to get into dances and such. They're the little office depot tickets that you can buy 500 of for $10. Never made much sense to me.) Anyways, I'm wandering around trying to figure out what to do. I see the girl I like, and decide that I'm going to do something. I go over to her and ask her to borrow money. She reaches into her pocket (I don't even think dresses have pockets, do they?) and pulls out a HUGE wad of $10 and $20 bills. She pulls a couple right off the top and hands them to me.

Dream #2
lucid: no
I recently cracked the screen on my I-pod touch in real life. In the dream, the crack was really big. I was able to reach through the cracks, and pull out the actual screen.

----------


## Phantasos

> I just had a thought; a lot of people claim that everybody has a dream guide. I wonder if the disembodied voice was supposed to be just that? Given that I see DG's as figments of you subconscious (though incredibly helpful figments) I'm gonna guess that it's whatever I decide to make it. Any thoughts? Anyways, I haven't been posting in a while, but I did remember some dreams. I'm not going to separate them by night like I'll usually do if I miss a post, I'll just post them in no particular order and pretend like I had them last night.



Disembodied voice actually is a not unique phenomenon, I met several posts on the Internet about it, and it is described in Castaneda's works. Castaneda called it "emissary", and consider it a type of inorganic beings, so he warned that one should not blindly believe everything he tell. In my opinion this voice is manifestation of the pre-modern-consciousness mechanism as it described in bicameral mind hypothesis, i.e. it is manifestation of the part of the right hemisphere which had ruled over human mind before left hemisphere started to dominate.

----------


## oniman7

It's been hard finding time to post lately. Here I am at school, so I'll list everything for the last two days.
For some reason, I've been dreaming of zombies lately. I don't know why, but the dreams have actually been getting scary, which is weird for me.

In order:

I'm in the front room of my house, looking out the window. It's very dark outside. I look down and notice that we're surrounded by a grey-green brick. We're obviously up high on a platform, and it's swaying. I look out the other side and see a thin road, big enough for one car to go down. A semi truck comes speeding down the road, and its wheels slip on the moist bricks. The back end slides into the brick walls and destroys them. The driver can't stop, and goes right over the edge. Several people go over to look at it, and the bridge sways downward, sending them over the edge as well.  At this point, I can't tell if it's separate dreams, or the same one.  I go down the stairs, trying to get out. I hear a noise and start running.
(Time Change)
It feels like I've been running for days now, and I haven't stopped to sleep. It's getting hard to keep my eyes open. Any time I close them, even to blink, they'll stay shut and I'll black out for a few seconds. I see a house that I think may be safe and go in it. I pick up a gun I find, along with a couple extra clips. It's fully automatic. I go down into the basement and hide. There's banging from upstairs. Zombies start flooding through the door. I open fire. A couple fall down, but the first clip's empty already. I reload as they run closer. I close my left eye to look through the scope on top and both of my eyes close. I can't get them open again. I shoot until it's empty. Open my eyes and a couple of them are within 5 feet away. I blink again and can't force my eyes open. Dream ends.

And now for last night's:
I was in a house. It had white tile and marble counters. I'm running from something, and I don't know what it is yet. I apparently have a gun with a couple of rounds left, but nothing more. Come around the corner and there are zombies. I empty all of the rounds, but kill all of them. I hear more. I hear feet shuffling, and rapid footsteps from all around. I run into the kitchen and barricade myself in, looking for anything I can use as a weapon. A couple of steak knives, somewhat dull butter knives, and even forks. There is banging coming from the door and it's starting to crack. I fling it open and run out fighting, stabbing at whatever I can find. The dream ends.

----------


## oniman7

Had a short lucid last night, and a very weird dream.

Dream #1
lucid: yes (DILD)
I was with 2 or 3 other people, and we were being hunted by something that we couldn't see. I come to realize that we all have special powers, but we're not nearly as powerful as superheroes. It's night outside and we're all running as fast as we can. Spikes are shooting up through the ground just inches behind me as I'm running. Some kind of large animal (about the size of an elephant) comes running from far away and jumps over a fence to get to me. That's when I realize what my power is. I can control darkness. In any situation other than this, it would have been completely useless. I use it to make the area dark for 50 feet all around and sneak off. I hide behind a house. Nothing happens until I run out, when whatever was chasing me finds me again. I take off running and see another person in front of me. I try to catch up, but he goes invisible (apparently his power) and starts to run even faster. I'm alone now and I keep running. Eventually, I have to take a break and stop in front of a somewhat abandoned house. I look at it and see my grandparents inside. I instantly become lucid. It wasn't even the ridiculousness of what was happening. I just thought "I'm dreaming." followed by "yes. I am quite definitely dreaming. how did I miss that before?". I go in the house and my grandparents are ranting about something. They said my mom is paying too much attention to the cat and needs to feed the dog more. Apparently to help her out, my grandmother reaches into a cabinet and pulls out a bowl filled with dog food to give it to my dog. I have no clue what they're ranting about, so I decide to check out the house. It looks like it's made of medieval brick and mortar. I go upstairs, and there are several people coming down. I figure now would be a good time to stabilize, as the dream's getting fuzzy. I try to focus on the dream, which is apparently the exact opposite of what you're supposed to do. I try to look at one of the pillars and focus on it,  keeping the dream alive. I put all my focus into it, the wrong thing to do, and it starts turning weird colors. I blink and stare at it again. This time, everything else disappears. The pillar turns incredibly white against the black of everything else. It was a color combination I'd only once seen before. It's so bright it's actually startling. Staring at that, the dream started to fade.

Dream #2
lucid: no
I'm at a party/concert, looking up at the stage. The band Korn is up there, and they're playing the song "Word Up!". It's a cover of somebody else's song, but they're a great metal band. It's hard to explain. Some songs are hip hop, some are metal, and some are a combination of the two.

----------


## oniman7

Almost got into Sp last night using the subliminal lucid MP3 available on the site. I'll try again this weekend, when I can afford to lose some sleep. Took me an hour, and I still wasn't asleep, so I had to stop listening to it. Anyways

Dream #1
lucid: no
Unknown to anybody in my family, my grandfather had recently decided he was going to buy a gun and carry it around with him to defend himself. He got into an argument with somebody, while my little brother was around. My little brother decided that he was going to punch the guy, and when that didn't do enough, he stole my grandfather's gun and shot him. I found my grandfather sitting dejectedly. He told me what had happened. He said he was on probation from now on, because it wasn't really his fault it had happened.

----------


## oniman7

Dream #1
lucid: no
I was walking my dog. I went to come back into the house and heard a noise so I turned around. There was a big brown dog that started attacking us.

----------


## oniman7

By the way, I'm going to be ending the poll when it gets to 50 (maybe sooner, depending on how long it takes). It's still anyone's game, so vote for what you think is right.

----------


## oniman7

> Disembodied voice actually is a not unique phenomenon, I met several posts on the Internet about it, and it is described in Castaneda's works. Castaneda called it "emissary", and consider it a type of inorganic beings, so he warned that one should not blindly believe everything he tell. In my opinion this voice is manifestation of the pre-modern-consciousness mechanism as it described in bicameral mind hypothesis, i.e. it is manifestation of the part of the right hemisphere which had ruled over human mind before left hemisphere started to dominate.



Wow. I just read back over the bicameral mind theory, and it's quite striking. That's why we love you, Phantasos. You always bring these things that nobody knows about, and has never wanted to.  :Cheeky: 

Seriously, though. Thanks.

----------


## oniman7

I've been too lazy to update it lately, but I did have another lucid. I'll keep it to myself. Lucid #20!

----------


## oniman7

Oniman's legendary 600th post. When I become famous on DV, you will remember this monumental event. I'm glad it could be in my own Dream Journal.

Dream #1
lucid: no
I opened the front door of my house to see two of my dogs, the puppy and the big one (he's got a beer gut). At first they're happy to see me, but then they show their teeth and start coming after me trying to bite me.

----------


## oniman7

By the way, I'm getting my brother's old laptop to keep beside my bed. I plan to keep it constantly on so I can write down my dreams right when I wake up. I should get that either tonight or tomorrow. From that, I can have my whole setup... Dream Journal, Lucid MP3's, dream maps. And I can do it right from waking up. I'm not sure how my parents would take to me doing it in the middle of the night on a school night, so the effect would be somewhat limited to weekends and the summer (only 17 school days away!).

----------


## oniman7

Got the laptop set up and ready. I'll put it on sleep and try to record my dreams the second I wake up. Good night.

----------


## oniman7

It worked, but this is the first dream I was ble to reember. Excuse any typos, the computer light is somewhat blidning. 

Dream #1
lucid: no
Here's some keywords:
new kid in school, bullies, cliques, field trip, wallet, museum, field trip, pizza, food, free pie for bulllies, a loan, visit to the nurse, Kaleel doing his thing.

----------


## oniman7

That sucks. I took too long writing my past post, and it logged me out. When I tried to post, it told me I didn't have permissions and sent me back. I lost my entire post, and it was really long. I may or may not put it back up.

----------


## oniman7

Had some weird dreams these last couple of nights. I can't seem to figure out why, but I've had dreams of things breaking quite a lot  these past couple of weeks. It's mostly been my glasses and my Ipod. I'll find my glasses are cracked all through the lens. I also cracked my I-pod screen in real life. I wonder if it's just normal paranoia? Anyways, I'll write down all that I remember. I haven't had access to a computer these past couple of days, so I've lost a lot of it.

Dream #1
lucid: no
My grandfather was behind on his mortgage payment. The charge was $1620. By a matter of coincidence, he had bought a scratch off lottery ticket and won exactly that much. I went down to his house the night after, and he had bought a new flat screen TV. He said he had recently picked it up at Best Buy. The price? $1620. I finally convinced him to sell it and pay the mortgage before they took the house. I went back to his house a week later, and he said he had something to show me. He said I would be happy with him. I went out back and there was an M60 and some futuristic machine gun, both propped up on bi-pods. He had apparently used his money to buy them. I yelled at him for wasting his money yet again, and told him how he was going to lose the house. He looked me square in the eye and said " Do you really think they're going to try and take the house from me now that I have this?". It actually made perfect sense to me, so I decided to try out the M60. He had a fence around his house with targets set up, and I just emptied into the targets. The kick was very low, but it was fun nonetheless. By the time I was done, he was missing entire foot long sections of his fence.

----------


## oniman7

Where did everybody go? This thread is getting lonely.  :Sad:

----------


## panta-rei

*Silent Observer*

----------


## oniman7

I'd prefer you not be, but if you must. By the way, yay for pushing it over to the first new page in 2 and a half months.

----------


## oniman7

Just keep in mind, that I am *slightly* allergic to nuts. My throat starts to swell slightly and itches.

Dream #1
lucid: no
I'm looking through my pantry tying to find something to eat. I come across some almonds my mom bought that are covered in cinnamon and sugar. I grab a couple and try them. As they go down, I get a terrible burning sensation in my throat, and it starts to swell up. dream ends.

----------


## oniman7

Alright. Had a weird dream two nights ago. I was in a big house, it looked like the front of my friend's house, which is pretty big. I was preparing for something big, some disaster. I grab some nails, a lot of wood, and a hammer and board up the double doors. I grab a pistol,a Glock 17. Sitting next to it is a clip fully loaded with bullets. I put the clip in, pull back the slide and run downstairs with it. There is a person sitting in a white chair. From what I remember, he is a middle aged man, though still healthy, with grey-white hair. There's also an unoccupied white chair with a clear, round table in between them. On the table is a liquor bottle and an ashtray. I show the man the gun and set it down on the table between us. Then I hear a thump coming from the door. Another thump, and the wood starts to bulge. The wood then starts to crack, and a reptilian head breaks through the window. I grab a poker from the fireplace and drive it through its skull. It roars and pulls its head back out, and I quickly board the door back up. I then hear a deep voice from outside. It says something like "If you are still in this town, it's too late. Your town is one full of sinners, and it must be taken care of. Anybody worthy of being saved has been warned, so nobody here is safe." Nervous, I sit down in the unoccupied chair. I get back up and start trying to make any preparations I can. I go into the kitchen and get the food ready. I then try to get all our equipment set up. About 5 minutes later, the thumping comes again. This time, the wood starts to crack the first time it's hit. The next time, the entire door is knocked off its hinges. A dragon (yes, a dragon http://www.google.com/images?q=tbn:p...007-3-4web.gif) bursts through. Fortunately, it doesn't seem to be able to breathe fire. I run out the door as the middle aged man shoots at it. It kills him, and then I hear screams coming from inside. I run, and as I'm running I look back. There's a big red one behind me. It shoots a big ball of fire from it's mouth. It hits me, and everything goes black, before changing scene. I suddenly realize I'm a character in a video game. I start yelling at the other people stuff like "nice going, you got us killed" and stuff like that. Then I realize the next game  had started. I hear moans coming from all around. I run in the house next to me (this time, a smaller, much less expensive house surrounded by a field) and jump through the open doorway, slamming the door behind me. I slam a piece of wood between two blocks to help barricade it and pick up the phone. I call the hospital and ask them to send an ambulance. They ask me if somebody is sick and I tell them "yes. Definitely. Somebody is definitely very sick." I turn around for the first time and view the other players. One of them is playing the part of a little boy, around 9, one's my wife, and one is (again) an older man. I hear the moans getting closer and am genuinely scared. Dream ends.

Also, although it's not a dream, I had a very weird thing happen to me the other day. It was actually last night (or this morning at 2:00 A.M.). Before bed, I had turned off all the lights, set my laptop beside my bed to stand-by, and settled securely under the covers. The way I sleep is curled up, with one had between my two pillows and one hand on top. When I woke up, all my lights were on. The covers were thrown off of me, and I was laying straight out with both of my hands under my head. I looked over at my computer screen, and it said something about a physical memory dump. Then I looked at the clock. This is where it gets weird. I'm pretty sure the clock said 2:22. This may have been something I made up due to the fact that it wasn't the first thing on my mind, but it was definitely around that time. The only way I know I wasn't dreaming is because I woke up in the morning and my laptop still had that screen saying something about a physical memory dump. I've only figured out one possible way this could have happened; for the second time I've done it in my life, I was sleep walking.* Normally, when I get up, I throw the covers off and turn the lights on, so it makes sense that I would have done that and maybe got back into bed.

*The only other time I can remember "sleepwalking" before was at my grandparents' house. It was 3:00 in the morning, and I went out to go to the bathroom. My grandparents were on the couch watching TV in the living room. They asked me if I knew what time it was and I said "Yeah. It's 10:00. I just needed to go pee before I got in bed" (10:00 was my school night bedtime then). I then walked right past the bathroom and into the kitchen. That's when my grandmother got worried and walked me back into the bedroom.

----------


## oniman7

Well, I haven't been very diligent about this. Been caught up in other things around DV. However, here's a fun dream I had the other night.

I was in a field surrounded by houses. Choosing from a menu, I choose an Ak-47. Then zombies start pouring in from the alleyways in between the houses. They're easy at first, especially when I learn how to use the iron sights. But then they start coming in by the hundreds. I have seemingly unlimited ammo, just have to reload every now and then. However, they start surrounding me. I just empty into the head level of the zombies and take some of them down. Then bullets start flying beside me and I realize help has arrived. I reload, back up, and start taking them out. Then, with some of the zombies still alive, I hear a voice over "And so, in this day, the Southerners won the zombie war. They weren't really fighting against anybody in any way such as to win, but they killed more zombies than the Northerners. A lot more than the Northerners. Dang Northerners. And so, in this day, the South went down in history."

----------


## Phantasos

You obviously like killing zombies. As far as I remember, you have done it already (more than once?)

----------


## oniman7

I think I've recorded 4 or 5 dreams so far about zombies. I guess I really like killing them. 
Anyways, I ended my lucid dry spell last night with a simple RC.

Dream #1
lucid: yes (FA)
I woke up and had a very hard time getting my eyes open. Once I did, my vision was really blurry and it took a bit to clear up. I realized that I woke up in the wrong bed (though it wasn't even my house) and I was trying to remember what bed I went to sleep in. Either way, I realised I was probably dreaming. I checked my watch (which had shutters on it this time) and it was a normal time. But as I looked away, the watch changed time for just a second, like a glitch in The Matrix. I looked back and it was normal, but I told myself it would move if it was a dream. It changed from 10:40 to 11:21  It's a dream, and it's time for my to get going for my first lucid dream in about a month. I check out the house first. I open one of the doors and find my grandfather sitting in the tub in his bathing suit. He looks really scared for some reason I can't quite figure out. He looks at me and says "D, what's going on? There's shoes and towels in the bathtub next to me, but there's no one here and I didn't put them there". then I look directly to his left and see two girls from my school, fully clothed, sitting two inches away from him. I point them out and he looks. When he sees them, he jumps back and shouts "Whoa! Hey there!". Then he asks me what we can do about them. I do a quick nose RC, affirm to myself that I'm still dreaming, and tell him I can take care of them. He picks both of them up and hands them to me. I carry them over my shoulder in a fireman's carry. I walk downstairs and find my grandmother ranting about something or other. I tell her to give me a minute so I can take care of something. I find a bathroom and dump the two girls in there. They still haven't said a word, and I don't think they've even moved yet. I go back outside and hear my grandmother ranting still. Then there's a thud from upstairs. It's Hershey, their dead cat, who is apparently still alive. She asks if the fall could have knocked her out. Between my ranting grandmother and trying to get rid of the two girls, I haven't remembered to stabilize, and now my screen starts to go black. At this point, I don't know what to do and I sit there thinking for a bit. I can't tell if I'm dreaming or awake, but sure enough, I eventually wake up.

----------


## oniman7

I had another lucid dream last night! I'm excited.

Dream #1
lucid: no
I decided to put this one first, otherwise you won't understand my lucid. I don't quite understand why, but I seemed to be running away from something or other. Nothing drastic, but I think I was running away from home for some reason. There's nothing on my back, and I've got on some extra clothes. As I'm out, I look around and feel the cold night air. It's nice to be out and free, but I'm also nervous. It's late at night. I go into a field with corn (or some other plant) that goes up to my chest. There's an abandoned building, so I decide to spend the night here. I lay down on the porch and go to sleep.

Dream #2
lucid: yes (FA/DILD)
I wake up and there's suddenly a house in front of me. I'm in the same place that I went to sleep in the last dream. My friend V pops her head off the balcony of the second story and calls something out to me. I've recently trained myself to RC upon awakening (that's how I got the last lucid) so I did an RC. The numbers on my watch were flying all over the place. I go to the front of the house, and V comes downstairs. Her parents see this and get freaked out and start yelling at me saying things like "we're not going to stand here and let her get money so some guy can have some pleasure". Of course, I was lucid, so I wouldn't pay her if that's what I wanted to do. Anyways, I turned around and gave her mom what I thought to be a really smart aleck response "What if it's for her pleasure?". Her mom then gets really bad, grabs V by the hand, and walks off. Her friend T walks by me, shaking her head. So now, I set off to do the Deep Lucid Task of the month created by WakataDreamer. The one I decided to do was created by TranquilitybyTrey, and it is "Ask a DC if they want to tell us anything". So, I walked up to one of the only DC's left there. 



> I asked what a random DC had to say, and she handed me a note. She read it out loud in a southern accent while I read along. It was divided into 3 days.
> "What do you have to say to the members of DreamViews"
> 
> Friday:
> "Tell all the good folks at DreamViews I said hi to them, and they boyfriends, and their girlfriends, and their robots, and their aliens"
> 
> Saturday:
> "Now I watch the 16:00 peak instead of the 14:00 peak"
> 
> ...



 I said something back to her, and satisfied I had done my job, walked off. If you want the link to that thread, it's here. http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=78414


Dream #3
lucid: no
I logged on to my computer and tried to check my E-mail. It wouldn't let me on, so I kept trying. Eventually, there was an option to ask why I couldn't get on. It told me that because I had been taking a test, and hadn't finished, they didn't want me spreading the test/answers all around the internet. So they found out my E-mail address and blocked it so I couldn't.

----------


## oniman7

It's hard to get back in the habit of posting here. I had another lucid dream, but not anything I would write publicly. I'll try to remember now that school's out.

----------


## oniman7

Dream #1
lucid: yes (DILD)

This is a REALLY long dream, and parts of it are certainly missing, mostly filled with blank patches. I was talking to my friend on his computer, and he had got a game called Morrowind. He said he accidentally erased all of it accept the main town, and he had edited that town to be the whole world. He invited me to look at it, and sent it to me over the chat. I clicked on it, and opened up the main file, but I could only see for an area of about 100 feet. He told me to push a button, and I could look around freely. So I did, and it filled up my entire field of vision until I was in the game. I didn't do anything special, though. My friend was talking to me over a phone that I had, and he guided me through some "levels". I was on level 6, which was a long hallway. Scattered at the side of the hallway was paintings. There was a window that led to a dark street on a city night. My friend said something to me over the phone, and I suddenly realized "He's been telling me that it's a good thing I'm dreaming, so I can do all of these things. I have to be dreaming!". A quick watch RC soon confirmed that I was dreaming.  I looked outside and decided that's where I wanted to go. I tried to phase through the wall. I bumped into it. I looked outside the window and decided it was a better way to go, since I wouldn't have to do any visualization to change the scene. I also had an easier time imagining myself going through that. So I focused all of my concentration, and pushed through the window. My arm went in first, and the glass was really thick. I pushed through until my upper body was in, and the glass started to form in a bubble around me. When I was all the way through, the glass was almost liquid, and pushed out of its frame. I walked out of that and the glass went back to its normal form and again turned into a solid.  I walked on for a bit and found my house. Wanting to look around, I went inside. I walk into what should be my parents' bedroom and it's much different. The walk in closet and the bedroom are now merged. I see a friend from school, in a tye-dye T-shirt and with a headband on, and I think he's been smoking something or other. I walk around and there's a tent set up, with another one of my friends hid behind it. Some short conversation, and the dream ended.

----------


## oniman7

I'm back after a month and a half, and I have some weird dreams to report.

8/08/09
Dream #1
Lucid: No
Another one of my dreams with the voice in my head. In this dream, I start out in a house that isn't mine. Well, it's my exact house, but other people live there. Time froze, and then I got a voice in my head. It said something to me, almost in a riddle. Then, I looked to my right, and there was a girl my age on all fours up on one of the counters (the island, to be exact) she was wearing a very loose shirt, and it was hanging down. My luck, just as I noticed that and looked, time unfroze. She started yelling at me. Then time froze again, and my voice made a sarcastic comment. So, I walk into the master bedroom. My voice interjects with something along the lines of "This chapter has to do with clothes". I thought to myself "good, maybe they'll be coming off in the next room". (I was unusually perverted) The voice said "It's not what you think it is. But it does have to do with clothes." I push open the door, and there's a woman on the toilet. She yells "yeah, as in, CLOSE the door!" (punny, huh? The sense of humor my mind has...). So then, I close the door and time freezes again. My voice says "You're not very good at this, are you? *sigh* Listen, when you try to do bad things, bad things happen. Try doing something nice". Good advice, I figure. So I walk out into the kitchen with time still frozen. Ernie from George Lopez is standing there, except he's like 6 feet tall and has a 4 foot beer gut. I say to him "Ernie, you look like you've lost some weight". His beer gut slims, but is still there, and time unfreezes. He jumps up and down like a little girl and goes "really?! I was working out! I didn't think anybody would notice! I'm so happy!". The dream ended there.



8/09/09
Dream #1
lucid: no
This is a very long dream. And I get the feeling I've had it before. I'm in the house of some very rich person, and I feel I'm a guest there. It's a big mansion. For a while, all is going well. But then, some conspiracy unravels. I don't remember what it is. We're going to hide, so we can spy on the host. I'm with 3 kids, the youngest looks about 5, and the oldest (besides me) seems 14-ish. There are guards around. It seems, at this point, everything has hit the fan. I hear him coming, but the rest of my group doesn't. I slink into a side door that's supposedly a men's bathroom. It's a very big, meeting hall type room with a lot of extra doors inside leading to bathrooms. At this point,I notice a coin laying on the ground. I'm a coin collector, and apparently so is the guy in the dream. It's supposed to be the first gold penny ever minted (no such thing as far as I know). I can't read the date. I turn the coin until I can, but every time I do, it changes and becomes unreadable from that angle. Back in my prime, that would've been an insta-lucid. But I just thought I was having trouble reading it. Anyways, I don't remember what happens. It continues to go farther downhill. Now for some explanation of the recurring-dream thing. Another recurring part is that I always meet two people. One of them is the older brother from some TV show, and the other is a younger sister, not necessarily from the same show or even universe (in this case, Harry Potter and a sitcom called Still Standing). I run and find a room. The older brother is with me. In this case, it's Ron Weasley from Harry Potter. We lock the doors and get ready. The host is after us. I tell Ron (who unfortunately is just a normal person. Imagine Ron without ever having magic powers) to lock all the doors and find whatever weapons we can. We don't know if he's armed, but we're willing to fight him. I look around and find absolutely nothing. We seem to have locked ourselves in a school supply shop or something. There weren't even any scissors. I take a bunch of pens and pencils (my preferred school-fighting weapon because you can carry a lot, they're effective, and people don't know you have them) and shove them in my pockets, ready to attack the face. (coming up is the other recurring part) I leave that section of the room and go back to the entrance. I find one of the doors slightly open. I yell at Ron, asking him why he didn't lock it firmly. I try to close it, but he stops me. I try to push, but he's so much stronger. I look up at him. He nods at me, and for whatever reason, I trust him. At this point, the younger sister walks in. In this case, Lauren Miller from Still Standing. She looks at us and nods, also. I suddenly know the problem's been taken care of. Dream ends.

Dream #2
lucid: no
I don't remember much. I'm in a desolate city with an elite team. Think S.T.A.R.S from Resident Evil. But, at one point, I look around and know I'm all alone. And I'm scared.

Dream #3
lucid: no
My voice is back. Only this time, it's more like a narration. It sounds like one of my friends, like I'm listening to a story. I also see images. I only remember the very last part. She says something like "So 7 years I've been here. 7 long years. But I've picked up a thing or too. I've changed. I'm different than them now. And I've picked up a few things along the way. And now, it's time for me to put those to use". Now I'm looking at my arms. I'm holding a hunting rifle. (note, this is all going on while the above paragraph plays in my head). As she says "I'm different now. I've changed" I see a witch from Left 4 Dead walk out of the shadows. It's my friend. She lunges at me and attacks. I shoot a few times, hitting her in the stomach, but she gets to me first. That dream brought some pretty weird emotions.

----------


## oniman7

Another weird dream last night.

Dream #1
lucid: no
For this dream, I was in school. It was the first day, and I was brand new to the school. As I walked down the path to go to the front door, a group of kids walked up. There must have been 40 of them. They assumed positions on the sidewalk and acted like normal kids. However, whenever I passed a group (4 or so in each group) they would give me a hard time. Each time I passed through one group, the next group would give me a harder challenge. When I got to the 9th group (there were 10) one of the kids starts giving me a really hard time. He won't let me through, he's yelling at me. Over to the side, I notice a pair of cops. Since we're not on school ground, and it's not violent yet, they can't do anything. Then the kid pushes me. I look over and notice the cops aren't paying attention. Then, the kid goes to kick me. I let him raise his foot, and then grab him by the ankle. Then I hit him right in the crotch, and he falls down to his knees in pain. I notice that just then, the cops are looking my way. They yell for me to get down. I get down, put my hands over my head, and then I watch one of them stand up. He pulls out his gun -- a Glock .40 -- and cocks it. Then he takes the safety off. Let me tell you right now, if you've never had a gun cocked in your face, it's a terrifying experience (even in a dream). He said he had to do it for safety precautions. Then another cop came, holding an M4. They were both pointed at me, because they thought I started the fight. They help the other guy up while they wait for another car to come and get me. Then, they're all friendly to the other guy-- the guy that originally attacked me. They even let the kid hold and fire his taser. At this point, the sidewalk has morphed into a dock with wires, and we're looking out at the ocean. When he fires the taser, it's actually a rifle. He fires it, and two electrically charged bolos shoot out of the end. They fly for a good quarter to a half of a mile, glowing bright white the whole time, until it eventually falls into the ocean. By this point, some competent police show up and start asking questions. They finally figure out that I was the one who was attacked, and defended myself. They let me off, with a warning to be careful about what I do, and then they take the other guy away. One of the rent-a-cops walks back inside. I see a small box laying where he was, and I pick it up. It's a box of .40 caliber bullets. I run inside and find him, turn them over to him. With just a very simple "thanks" he walks off. Then, I go to where he walked, only I go to the left instead of the right. It's the back of the school. But it looks like a store I went to a couple of times when I was very little (I see it about once a year in my dreams). I ask one of the teachers what happened. She tells me that, since they turned into a private school, they were able to reduce the number of students to under 400, and didn't need the extra room so they rented it out. (IRL, Florida has the least funding per student of any state in the country). I then go on with my day. I try to go to my first class-- and then realize I have no clue where it's at. I don't have a schedule. I don't know what class to go to first. I don't even know where my classes are. I vaguely remember asking a teacher about it, but I got a very mean response and don't remember anything after that.

Dream #2
Lucid: no
I was in a square room. White floors. There were two different levels, with a ladder in every corner. I look up, and see there's no roof. There's nothing outside. Only a skybox (the term for the boundary/sky in video games). I'm actually in a game of Left 4 Dead. There are zombies all around, and I'm armed only with a hunting rifle (a seemingly unlimited amount of ammo) and a molotov cocktail. I shoot a bunch of zombies with the hunting rifle. They're falling in huge numbers before me. I never miss a shot, get 15 shots per clip, and each shot can go through 3 or 4 zombies. You do the math. At one point, a VERY large herd comes, but I throw the molotov cocktail and light them all up. At this point, comes a tank. A zombie about 12-15 feet tall, with muscles as big around as a person. I shoot it with multiple clips. I even light it on fire (all the muscle burns quickly, so it's weak to fire). But it's still running. I see what could be my salvation-- a water tower with a latticework of metal running up and down it. I climb that, and start shooting at it. However, the tank climbs it too-- something i thought impossible. I jump away and it hits me with a massive fist. I get up, now limping, and climp up, as it tries to jump down and follow me. I'm up at the top, and shoot it. It climbs up a few feet. I empty an entire clip into its head and kill it, but not before it leaps and swings its massive fist like a pendulum. I'm knocked 20 feet above where I was, and didn't really have time to think anything before I fall the full 60 feet and hit the ground, breaking my spine. Dream ends.

----------


## oniman7

I've been using the Dream Journal program lately, and until I can figure out how to make it automatically publish to this page, I won't be updating. Rest assured I am back, though.

----------


## oniman7

I'm actually going to be using THIS one until further notice. Had a couple of interesting dreams these last two nights.

11/19/09
Lucid: yes 
Type: DILD
This dream is a little weird, and starts out at my school. In the beginning, there is a little bit of dream-gibberish banter between me and one of my teachers that I filtered out. Afterwards, I leave the classroom because school's over. Already the sun's setting on an eerie night. The school is only very slightly reminiscent of mine because of it's open campus, but other than that, pretty different. Anyways, I'm now sitting at a small table like the one you would find in the outside section of a restaurant. One of the girls I know (who recently moved and was just about to move in the dream) sat down next to me and said she needed to talk to someone. We had some sort of conversation, which I can't quite remember, but I get the feeling that it was quite unfulfilling. Then she walks off, and the sun is gone now. Something about the sky is weird (warning: rant). It was somehow darker than anything I'd seen, perfectly dark, but I could see through it. The air was charged with some sort of power, or electricity. 
I'm still at school. It's now obviously very late, and something's about to happen. Then I meet somebody supposedly from my school. I don't remember exactly what he looked like, but I get the impression it was a look sort of like Prototype. I think he was wearing a gray hoody and dark jeans. He says something and I follow him. He takes me over to the courtyard in my school, surrounded by the octagon-shaped buildings. We're now in the courtyard, and something's different. I think he's taken me under his wing, or recruited me for something. At this point, he's giving me a lesson, and tells me to watch. He runs up the brick wall of one of the buildings, crushing the bricks as he walks. He then tells me that it's all a power he's unlocked. He tries to get me to realize that I can do anything that I truly believe (sound familiar, anyone?). To prove his point, he places his foot on one of the lunch tables and crushes it. Then he tells me to try. I run along a bench, crushing it with every footstep. Then I kick clean through a table. Something click in me that I'm dreaming (maybe I realized it was more likely that then the fact that I was living in a The Matrix). I follow him now, after smashing everything around me. I punch a dumpster and it crumples in side ways. I look at him now, and he's picking up the Dean's car (in front of the Dean) and smashed it into the ground. I realized the dream was quickly fading. I rub my hands together, paying special attention to the feeling. It's no good. I woke up shortly after.

Dream #2
Lucid: no
False Awakening
Just after the last dream. I wake up slowly, the darkness disappearing. I see my hands first, and I'm still rubbing them together. Thinking I must have been doing that in my sleep, I shrug it off. I figure I should do a reality check, but I really have to pee. I look at the clock, and it's 3:00 in the morning (changes to 5:20 the next time I look, but I wasn't paying attention). Immediately I notice something weird's going on. Every light in the house is on, and all of the doors in that hallway are open ( I didn't get to see the front or back door ). I question it, but I really needed to pee, so I went into the bathroom (also open, with the lights on). I look at myself in the mirror and look perfectly normal. Then, as I go to use the toilet, the door opens. I don't see anything there or in the mirror. The dream ends as I walk out of the bathroom door.


11/21/09
Lucid: no
I'm in my school. Some kind of sickness is going around. Keep in mind that this dream seems to take place over several days. I go through like a normal school day ( in the dream ) for a while, until it becomes clear that tons of people are getting sick, and it's dangerous. I don't remember what it was (some cliche. Zombies, or plague or something). Throughout the dream, I'm getting more and more sick. One day, I hear that they are planning to bomb Manhattan (on the opposite side of the country from my real home, but apparently where I live in the dream) the dream ends as I'm trying to figure out if it's true and trying to get out.

----------

